# Vinylmation Trading Thread



## wdwlinz

I apologize if this is in the wrong place or the answer is completely obvious, but is there a thread devoted to trading Vinylmation? I saw one for pins, but didn't see one for Vinylmation.  I have a few duplicates I'm looking to trade. If someone could point me in the right direction, that would be great!


----------



## Belle Ella

I don't believe there is one at the moment but we could always turn this into one I suppose. What are you looking to trade?

Anyone else?

I've got duplicates of most of the Animation series if anyone is interested.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Hey there! I am new to this whole Vinylmation collecting thing (thanks to Jazz, lol). And I have gotten a few today that I am looking to trade. The thing is, I am from Canada, so I am not sure what I am able to do from here. I am thinking about checking out my Disney Store tomorrow to see what I can do there. But I will post the ones I got today to see if anyone is interested in them.


----------



## Belle Ella

Good luck Andrea! I hope your DS store has the trading boxes or you can find someone to trade with. I'm still hoping I'll find Stitch to send your way.

Just to put it out there I have to following Vinylmation's available for possible trading (updated 2/22):

*Animation Series*
- Aladdin (x2)
- Alice
- Frog Prince/Naveen (x3)
- Phil
- Pinocchio (donkey) (x2)

As for what I'm looking for ...

*Villains Series*
- Ursula

*Animation Series*
- Marie
- Mushu


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> Good luck Andrea! I hope your DS store has the trading boxes or you can find someone to trade with. I'm still hoping I'll find Stitch to send your way.
> 
> Just to put it out there I have to following Vinylmation's available for possible trading:
> 
> *Villains Series*
> - Prince John
> - Peg Leg Pete
> - Jafar (chaser)
> 
> *Animation Series*
> - Aladdin
> - Alice
> - Dodger
> - Frog Prince/Naveen
> - Phil
> - Pinocchio (donkey)



Thank you!   I would have rathered got the Mirror one today, cause then I could have sent that one your way.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Hi Belle! My VN buddy  I'm waiting for some to come in the mail, but I'd love to work out a trade for your Jafar chaser!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Anyone have a Stitch they are willing to trade for my Carousel guy???


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Sorry Stitch! I have Carousel guy, but not Stitch. Why don't you like Carousel guy, anyways? He's nice


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Pumbaa7287 said:


> Sorry Stitch! I have Carousel guy, but not Stitch. Why don't you like Carousel guy, anyways? He's nice



I actually didn't even know who he was until yesterday. He is just not a favourite of mine. I am mostly wanting Stitch, but I like most of the others in the series too. For some reason just not him.


----------



## Belle Ella

Pumbaa7287 said:


> Hi Belle! My VN buddy  I'm waiting for some to come in the mail, but I'd love to work out a trade for your Jafar chaser!



I'm still not 100% sure if I'm going to get rid of Jafar but wanted to put it out there anyway. It's one of those "if the right deal comes along" things. he's my first Chaser but I'm not 100% in love with him. I really only want the ladies for my Villains collection (Ursula, Madam Mim, Cruella, and the Old Hag). Keep me posted and I'll let you know.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I actually didn't even know who he was until yesterday. He is just not a favourite of mine. I am mostly wanting Stitch, but I like most of the others in the series too. For some reason just not him.



Ironic how that works out, right? You get the only one you didn't want.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

I PM'ed you Belle


----------



## KristiLyn

Yay!!  I'm completely obsessed with vinylmations!!  But I'm doing mostly the park series.  Hi Brian 

I'm looking for any of the 40th anniversary vinylmations


----------



## Belle Ella

KristiLyn said:


> Yay!!  I'm completely obsessed with vinylmations!!  But I'm doing mostly the park series.  Hi Brian



I'm trying to stay away form collecting the whole Park series but I'll probably go after a couple that I really like (like Magic Mirror from Park 5). Have you posted on the main Vinylmation thread? Check it out: Vinylmation Collectors Unite!

Gonna try and use this thread for trading. Is there anything you're looking to trade away or want?


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Hi Kristi! Glad to see you have caught the bug also. I'm pretty sure we gave it to each other.


----------



## PhantomVirus

I will advise you that this list is VERY fluid as I am on 3 other Vinyl collector boards and we trade like crazy - BUT if you see something you like let me know!




I have to trade/sell:

3"

HAL :
Pluto Sweater
Mickey Down Under / Ostrich w/elongated neck (2)
Seal

Park 3:
Castle
Blue Monorail

Park 5:
Snowman
Tom Morrow (Chaser)
Magic Mirror
Clock

Holiday 1:
New Years baby
Snowman

EPCOT - Flower/Garden festival with new tin
Annual  Passholder - Mr. Toad with tin

Urban 3:
Palmtree
Cookie
Dragon (2)
Blue Gears (2)
Puzzle Pieces
Red Gears
Steampunk
Cookie
Black Swirls
Wolf Boy

Urban 5:
Cuppa tea (2)
Squiddy
Hilly (3)
Popcorn (3)
Pin Stars
X-Ray (2)
Red Gears
Blue Gears
Bubbles/Blue




9"
Figment/Dreamfinder combo
TAXI from NYC (x2)
Graffiti LE - individually numbered from NYC 
Test track - no box or 3" but I do have the card 9eBAY purchase before I got the boxed set)



The 3's that I *have* already :
Urban 3 (no chaser)
Urban 5
Park 3
Park 5 (no chaser)
Animation 1 (no chaser) 
Star Wars 
Have a Laugh (no chaser) 
Holiday 1
Holiday 2 (no chaser) 
Animal Kingdom 
Nightmare Before Christmas
Orange Bird Tin
Mr Toad Tin
Main Street USA Ambassador / Tin
DCL Tin 
Epcot Flower/Garden Tin
Osbourne lights 2010
New Years 2011 (all 4)
WDW 40th Anniversary (all 6)
Condiments
Big Eyes Mickey
Minnie Statue of Liberty
Create Your Own 3" in every color


These are the 9" that I *HAVE* already :
Retro MK
Day of the Dead
10 year Pin Celebration
Birthday
Prancer
Snowglobe
Bandleader/Annette
MouseGuitar/Cubby
Bowling Pin
Sci-Fi Diner
Speech Bubbles
Birds on a Wire
ZURG (Signed)
Graveyard
Test Track (WDW)
Sushi
Graffiti
Taxi
NyNy
Adventure Through Inner Space
Bacon (Urban 5)
Orange (Urban 5)
Moon (Urban 5)
Racer 9/3"(Urban 5)
Paint Splatter (Urban 5)
Slimed (Urban 5)
Ghosts/Pac Man 9/3" (Urban 5) with matching Ear hat
I LOVE NY
Love is Blind
DLR - Tomorrowland




Would also consider creative trades (perhaps if you have a spare chaser) of 3" VM's

Would prefer to trade but will sell if you like - I am looking to get COST (Incl tax) + Shipping for them.


PM me if interested.

Ron


----------



## Belle Ella

PhantomVirus, I'll send you a PM about a couple of them ;-)


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Here's what I have available for trade. I'm looking for things from the park series, especially. Just got started, so anything you have, I most likely don't. 

Animation 1- Aladdin
Animation 1- Phil
Animation 1- Quasimodo
Animation 1- Simba and Sealed Box
Have A Laugh- Sealed Box
Park 2- Aquaramouse
Park 2- Toon Hole Mouse
Park 3- WDW Castle
Park 5- Carousel of Progress Father
Toy Story- Rex
Urban 4- Squares
Urban 5- Rock Star


----------



## Belle Ella

Here is an updated list of what I have (as of 2/22):

*Animation Series*
- Aladdin (x2)
- Alice
- Frog Prince/Naveen (x3)
- Phil
- Pinocchio (donkey) (x2)

As for what I'm looking for ...

*Villains Series*
- Ursula

*Animation Series*
- Marie
- Mushu


----------



## Darth Heretic

Hi everyone. 

I'm new to collecting and I'm only really interested in collecting the Star Wars Vinylmation. I have a spare Darth Vader and I'm looking for pretty much ANY other Star Wars ones.


----------



## TopDeckGaming

I am looking to trade Vinylmations as well, here is a list of what I have for trade and what I am looking for.
Wants:
Park 1 - All 4
Park 2 - All
Park 4 - All
Urban 1 - All
Urban 2 - All
Urban 4 - Super Mouse,Big Teeth,Tin Mickey,Squares,Strawberry Fields, Pink Gears.
Holiday 1 - Christmas Tree,Snowman,Glowbat,Valentine Hears (Chaser).
Muppets - Sweedish Chef, Statler.
Animation 1 - Peter Pan,Pinocchio,Fairy Godmother,Aladdin,Mushu,Prince Naveen,Alice,Marie,Pinnocchio (Variant), all 4 Elephants (Chasers).

Haves:
Park 3 - WDW Castle,Elephant Pool,Toon Town Trolley,Herbie,Carousel
Park 5 - Carousel John, Magic Mirror,Pirate Skeleton,Buzz Lightyear,Lightning McQueen,GMR Annubis & Gem
Urban 3 - Cheeseburger
Urban 5 - Argyle,Hippie,Cuppa Tea,Knight,Popcorn, Red Gears.
Toy Story - Big Baby, Rex
Star Wars - Storm Trooper x2, Leia, Luke, Han Solo, Lando, C3PO
Complete Set W/Obi Regular Chaser (Will only trade towards chasers, Park 1 & 2 and Urban 1)

I am looking for mint figures, I don't need cards. Let me know what you have!!


----------



## Darth Heretic

TopDeckGaming: I'll trade you my Darth Vader for any of the ones listed. Your choice. I just started collecting and only have Darth Vader, Boba Fett and C-3PO. I have an extra Vader and would be willing to take any of your star wars trades. Thank you very much.


----------



## Belle Ella

Here's an update to what I have available today (2/22):

*Animation Series*
- Aladdin (x2)
- Alice
- Frog Prince/Naveen (x3)
- Phil
- Pinocchio (donkey) (x2)

As for what I'm looking for ...

*Villains Series*
- Ursula

*Animation Series*
- Marie
- Mushu


----------



## Pumbaa7287

I have an extra Urban#5 Rock Star and Urban#5 Popcorn. Will trade for others in the set, or sell.


----------



## Sonya

So I just ordered some of the Flags and Cutesters 2 from the Disney Store, got my box yesterday, and I got 2 OF THE SAME CUTESTERS!!!!!!! Of all the things! I haven't seen anyone on here that is collecting them but I have the Very Cool Donut for trade! It is actually a clear Mickey and they painted it! I would trade it for any other Cutester 2 except the human looking ones. Or anything else. I would just like to have this dupe off my hands!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Hi. DS9, DS11, and I have gotten into the vinylmations big time.

We have a couple we have been saving for a good trade:
Toy Story: Evil Dr. Porkchop (chaser)
Park 5: Tom Morrow (chaser)
Bought new by us, only been opened to see what they were.

We are looking for:
Toy Story: Bullseye
Park 5: Stitch, and maybe the Yeti


----------



## disneygal922

Hi fellow Vinylmation friends! I ordered 10 Park3 vm's and only got 2 that I needed.  I have the following to trade (preferably for any Park series but am open to other options as well): 

Jungle Cruise x3
Monorail Blue x2
Liberty Eagle x2


Please feel free to PM if interested!


----------



## oldenewguy

Just got into trading VM. I have a park 5 stitch new with card. I'm looking for the park 5 haunted mansion clock. PM me if your interested. I'll be in the magic kingdom tomorrow if anyone is here and wants to trade.


----------



## ChristyandDave

Belle Ella said:


> Here's an update to what I have available today (2/22):
> 
> *Animation Series*
> - Aladdin (x2)
> - Alice
> - Frog Prince/Naveen (x3)
> - Phil
> - Pinocchio (donkey) (x2)
> 
> As for what I'm looking for ...
> 
> *Villains Series*
> - Ursula
> 
> *Animation Series*
> - Marie
> - Mushu



Belle,

I have a Marie for you.  I would love to trade that for Alice.  PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Cindy Girl

HI! I am new to vinylmation trading so here goes!

As you can see from my avatar I LOVE Cinderella so I am hoping to get the Cutster 1 chaser Cinderella's castle.  I have the park 3 chaser blue wth Small World Flowers.  I can also pick up Animation and Villians blind boxes as I live near a Disney Store.

Please let me know 

cg


----------



## ironlou

I have these extra for TRADE or sell. Make me an offer.

9" Retro Disney-looking to trade for a 9" space or big thunder mountain and add cash.

Nightmare before Christmas
Lock, Shock, Barrel and corpse kid 

Urban 5 for trade:
Popcorn x 2
Red/Black Gears x3
Knight x2
Argyle
Lava Lamp x2
Punk
Hippie
Squidy
X-Ray

Animation series:
Phil-1
Aladin-1
Peter Pan-1
Pinoccio Dokey-1
Dodger-1
Quasi-1

Have a laugh:
Baby seal
Lonesome Ghost
Plutos sweater (3)
Turtle

Toy Story:
Rex x2
Army Man

Looking for:
Park 4 is my newest search. Except Green monorail.....

Park 5: chaser

I am also looking for Star Wars chasers, yoda, and vader

I will include a tracking number the moment I put it in the mail and send you a message with that number


----------



## ironlou

TopDeckGaming said:


> Wants: Animation 1 - Peter Pan,Pinocchio,Fairy Godmother,Aladdin,Mushu,Prince Naveen,Alice,Marie,Pinnocchio (Variant), all 4 Elephants (Chasers).
> 
> Haves:
> Star Wars - Storm Trooper x2, Leia, Luke, Han Solo, Lando, C3PO
> Complete Set W/Obi Regular Chaser (Will only trade towards chasers, Park 1 & 2 and Urban 1)
> 
> I am looking for mint figures, I don't need cards. Let me know what you have!!



I have a few Animation ones that you might be interested in. I've got extra Aladin, Peter Pan, Pinocchio (donkey), Mushu from your list you need. 

Im interested in yor Star wars vinyl's. More specific, Storm Trooper, Han, Leia and C3PO. Let me know if you are interested. My all have their cards, intact box and foil if desired.


----------



## TKH

We have completed our Toy Story 3 collection and have an extra chaser, Evil Dr. Porkchop.  Mint condition, but no card or box.  Would anyone have the Holiday 2 series chaser (Beach Santa) that they would want to trade for?
Thanks!


----------



## duckydan

Hello. I am new to this forum which I found searching for a place to trade Vinylmation online as my daughter and I just got into them. We are currently collecting the Villains, Toy Story 3, Animation, and hoping to start on Park Series 2 (although we are very late to the game). We currently have the following for trade:

    Wants:
    Toy Story 3 - Buzz Lightyear, Buttercup
    Villains - Kaa the Snake
    Animation - Pinocchio, Fairy Godmother, Aladdin, Purple Elephant Chaser
    Park Series 2 - Any and All

    Have For Trade:
    Toy Story 3 - Jessie (x2), Lottso, Wheezy (no card)
    Villains - Bonzai, Evil Queen, Gov. Radcliffe, Prince John, Mim, Peg Leg Pete (x2) , Shan Yu, Ursula (x3)
    Animation - Alice (x2), Dodger (x2), Mushu, Phil (x3), Quasimodo,
    Have A Laugh - Hula Minnie

    Since I'm new I can provide feedback from other sites as validation of my reputation (500 feedback on ebay, 89 feedback on blu-ray.com, 128 on highdefdigest.com).  I'm also a member of the Facebook trading group "OCVinylDon" and a few other Disney sites.

    If anyone is interested in trading please pm me.  I ship with delivery confirmation and all of the above contain the original box, card, and bag unless otherwise stated.


----------



## Darth Heretic

ironlou, if you have any star wars to trade i have a spare Darth Vader...

Darth Heretic


----------



## ironlou

updated my list...


----------



## ChristyandDave

TopDeckGaming said:


> I am looking to trade Vinylmations as well, here is a list of what I have for trade and what I am looking for.
> Wants:
> Park 1 - All 4
> Park 2 - All
> Park 4 - All
> Urban 1 - All
> Urban 2 - All
> Urban 4 - Super Mouse,Big Teeth,Tin Mickey,Squares,Strawberry Fields, Pink Gears.
> Holiday 1 - Christmas Tree,Snowman,Glowbat,Valentine Hears (Chaser).
> Muppets - Sweedish Chef, Statler.
> Animation 1 - Peter Pan,Pinocchio,Fairy Godmother,Aladdin,Mushu,Prince Naveen,Alice,Marie,Pinnocchio (Variant), all 4 Elephants (Chasers).
> 
> Haves:
> Park 3 - WDW Castle,Elephant Pool,Toon Town Trolley,Herbie,Carousel
> Park 5 - Carousel John, Magic Mirror,Pirate Skeleton,Buzz Lightyear,Lightning McQueen,GMR Annubis & Gem
> Urban 3 - Cheeseburger
> Urban 5 - Argyle,Hippie,Cuppa Tea,Knight,Popcorn, Red Gears.
> Toy Story - Big Baby, Rex
> Star Wars - Storm Trooper x2, Leia, Luke, Han Solo, Lando, C3PO
> Complete Set W/Obi Regular Chaser (Will only trade towards chasers, Park 1 & 2 and Urban 1)
> 
> I am looking for mint figures, I don't need cards. Let me know what you have!!



I have Marie from Animation that I am willing to trade to you for Herbie or Leia.  PM if interested


----------



## disneygal922

ChristyandDave said:


> I have Marie from Animation that I am willing to trade to you for Herbie or Leia.  PM if interested



Hi! Would you be interested in the Jungle Cruise, Monorail Blue, or Liberty Eagle?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Bumping.

We're looking for:
Park 5: Stitch & Yeti

We have for trade:
Urban 3: Chaser (Watermelon)
Toy Story: Chaser (Evil Dr. Porkchop)


----------



## ironlou

another edit on my list.


----------



## Mel6197

Hi all. Decided last night to drive 30 min to a different Disney store.  Got inside and was talking to a cast member about how I wanted the petes dragon 9inch. How I hope Disney world might still have it in Aug. How I've been thinking about buying it on eBay. He turns around bends down and picks a 9 inch Elliot and Pete set.  I swear I almost screamed.  Not even joking.  I had no idea that store carried 9 inch ones.  They had beast the hippo tons of the urban ones.  So my son and I started picking blind box toy story villians. Annimation ones.    We left happy and once we got to the car we had to open them. Over the last month or so we buy one two three here and there. Last night we bought our 8th villain. Now we have. 6 petes and 2 shangu. Lol. And out of 5 animations over the month we have now 5 maries.  
I guess if we ever pick a chaser maybe we will be. On that streak.


----------



## 2munchkins

After the huge number of pins we have collected, the last thing I needed was to start collecting vinylmation, but the villian series I cannot avoid!

I already have some duplicates.  If anyone is interested in a Peg Leg Pete, I have one to trade for another villian.  Just PM me.  I have the box, foil, card, and figure.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

hi!
i started buying the toy story vinylmation when i saw them at the disney store (i work across the street from the mall..hooray)
i got a lot of doubles, but i was giving them to my niece and nephew...however, i got to the point where i got some that i had already given them...

i have to double check myself, but i'm pretty sure i have a woody and maybe a bullseye up for trade
i need buzz, and big baby, however, i am prefectly fine with calling my collection complete without big baby (it creeps me out!)

i have to go through all the ones i have to be sure about what i have for trade, so i'll do that when i get home and update then..

just checked through all that i have, and i do indeed have an extra woody and an extra bullseye (both with the boxes and cards in good condition)...
looking to trade for buzz and i guess big baby...


thanks!


----------



## threedfxman

well ive been collecting vinylmation for about 2 years now and i decided to make a forum dedicated to trading them.  the forum is set up in a way that all the series are broken down into different threads.  to make it much easier to try to find those hard to find ones you might have been looking for. im also heavy into collecting and have a lot of them to trade so the web site is very new but im looking for new members so come on by and check it out when i say new i mean 
im the only member so far by looking to expand 


http:  //vinylmationtrading.freeforums. org


----------



## Pumbaa7287

I tried going to that link and nothing came up.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

threedfxman said:


> well ive been collecting vinylmation for about 2 years now and i decided to make a forum dedicated to trading them.  the forum is set up in a way that all the series are broken down into different threads.  to make it much easier to try to find those hard to find ones you might have been looking for. im also heavy into collecting and have a lot of them to trade so the web site is very new but im looking for new members so come on by and check it out when i say new i mean
> im the only member so far by looking to expand
> 
> 
> http:  //vinylmationtrading.freeforums. org





Pumbaa7287 said:


> I tried going to that link and nothing came up.



There are extra spaces in the website address referenced above so cut and paste doesn't work. I typed it out without the extra spaces between : / and . org and got the page to come up.


----------



## ironlou

update to my list


----------



## clunky

*** Updated ***


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Hello!

I just got into vinylmation this past weekend.  I have the Ladybug from the Cutesters to trade.  I'm pretty open to any trades since I'm just starting out.  I need to see what's out there.   I do like the Flowers and Fairies from Park 5.


----------



## disneygal922

Does anyone have any Park 4s to trade? if so please PM me and I'll let you know what I have available...

 I do NOT need: 
Nemo Sub
DCL smokestack
Goofy
Astro Orbiter
Tomorrowland Spacesuit

Thank you!


----------



## Mel6197

Park 4 
I have none of them. So anyone with extras to trade. Im here!


----------



## Pumbaa7287

I have a full set of Toy Story, including the evil Dr. Porkchop chaser, for sale or trade. If anyone is interested in getting this set for a good deal, send me a PM. Need to unload this asap for the Urban 6 release coming up!


----------



## TopDeckGaming

New/Updated list at the end of the thread.


----------



## ash42389

I'm new to vinylmation, but I have 2 extra Prince Johns and 2 extra Old Hags from the villains series, and I'd love to trade it for an Ursula especially!  Others that I would be willing to trade it for include Cruella and Shan-Yu


----------



## disneygal922

Ok friends!  I need a Peg Leg Pete from the Villains series.  If anybody has a dupe, let me know?  I have a couple misc. I'm willing to trade!


----------



## Mel6197

disneygal922 said:


> Ok friends!  I need a Peg Leg Pete from the Villains series.  If anybody has a dupe, let me know?  I have a couple misc. I'm willing to trade!




Ive got 5 petes.. LOL
What do you have to trade..


----------



## ironlou

I have these extra for TRADE. Make me an offer.

9" Retro Disney-looking to trade for a 9" space or big thunder mountain and add cash.

Nightmare before ChristmasLock, Shock, Barrel and corpse kid 

Urban 5 for trade:Popcorn x 2
Red/Black Gears x3
Knight x2
Argyle
Lava Lamp x2
Punk
Hippie
Squidy
X-Ray

Have a full set of Urban 5 without the chaser. PM me for details

Animation series:

Extra Peter Pan 
Extra quasi

Full set of series minus the chaser. PM me for details

Have a laugh:
Baby seal (2)
Lonesome Ghost
Plutos sweater (3)
Turtle
Donald
*Conductor Pete-Chaser*

Toy Story:
Rex x2
Army Man

Looking for:
Park 4 is my newest search. Except Green monorail.....

Park 5: chaser

I am also looking for Star Wars chasers, yoda, stormtrooper.


----------



## TopDeckGaming

Does anyone have a Jaffar Chaser for trade??


----------



## BridgetR3

I am looking for a Mardi Gras vinylmation from the Holiday #2 set.  Anyone have one to trade?


----------



## ironlou

I have these extra for TRADE. Make me an offer.

9" Retro Disney-looking to trade for a 9" space or big thunder mountain and add cash.

Nightmare before ChristmasLock, Shock, Barrel and corpse kid 

Urban 5 for tradeopcorn x 2
Red/Black Gears x3
Knight x2
Argyle
Lava Lamp x2
Punk
Hippie
Squidy
X-Ray

Have a full set of Urban 5 without the chaser. PM me for details

Animation series:

Extra Peter Pan 
Extra quasi
Real Boy Pinocchio-looking for a good trade
Clear Pink Elephant-Chaser looking for a good trade

Full set of series plus the chaser. PM me for details

Have a laugh:
Baby seal (2)
Lonesome Ghost
Plutos sweater (3)
Turtle
Donald (2)
Conductor Pete-Chaser

Toy Story:
Rex x2
Army Man

Looking for:
Park 4 is my newest search. Except Green monorail.....

Park 5: chaser

I am also looking for Star Wars chasers, yoda, stormtrooper.


----------



## MyMuse

I have GOT to get my list for trade on here! 

I do need Armour Mickey from Urban 5 and a couple from Holiday 2 (easter chick, st patty's day, chaser).

I probably have some of both of the above sets to trade as well as Animation 1. I'll list hem and post them up.


----------



## eeyorelvr09

I just located this thread and have been thinking about selling on eBay, but I figured this might work out a little better. I also have something posted up on the VinylNation Facebook page as well (no bites yet). 

I have quite a few to trade and some that I am desperate for. First one's to be traded:

Toy Story
Jessie x 3 
1 w/ card & foil
2 w/ box, card and wrapping
Woody w/ card & foil
Buzz Lightyear w/ card
Wheezy x 2 
	1 figurine only
	1 w/card
Army Man x 4
1 figurine only
1 w/card
1 w/ card & foil
1 w/ box, card and wrapping
Hamm w/card [Some smudges from handling prior to owning (traded via parks)]
Lotso w/ box, card and wrapping
Buttercup w/ box, card and wrapping

Animation
Marie x 2 w/ box, card and wrapping
Peter Pan w/ card & foil
Aladdin x2 w/ box, card and wrapping
Frog Prince w/ card& foil
Quasi w/ box, card and wrapping

Villans 
Hyena w/ box, card and wrapping
Kaa w/ box, card and wrapping
Prince John w/ box, card and wrapping

Urban
#2 Girlie card only
#3 Red Gears w/ card
#5 Squiddy x 2 w/ box, card and wrapping
#5 Cuppa Tea w/ card and foil

Other
Clear Blue figurine only
Clear Orange figurine only
Cutester Critters w/ card


Ones that I am desperate for are:
Toy Story- Dr. Evil Porkchop chaser
Animation- Phil, Donkey or Regular Pinocchio and Elephants chaser any color
Villans- Cruella De Vil, Ursula, Stromboli and Jafar chaser
Urban #2- Confetti Mickey


----------



## JRoyster86

Hey all, I thought I'd post up a few of the Vinylmation I have to trade: 

TRADE - 

Animation - 
Prince Naveen
Dodger 

Villains - 
Pete
Governor Ratcliff
Shan Yu

Muppets -
Bunsen Honeydew
Miss Piggy
Rowlf
Rizzo

Toy Story - 
Hamm
Green Army Man


WANT - 
Animation - Mushu 
Villains - Stromboli, Ursula
Muppets - Kermit Chaser (Just putting it out there! Will trade multiples!) 
Toy Story - Jessie, Rex, Wheezy, Lotso, Buttercup

Thanks!


----------



## vette79

I am looking for VILLIANS.  trying to compleate the set.  was lucky and picked up the Jafar chaser.  Looking for any of the females, i have picked just the guys so far....


----------



## Asherok

Looking for:

Muppets
Fozzie Bear, Kermit(chaser)
Have A Laugh
Chip N Dale, Pete(chaser)
Cutesters
Owl
Urban 3
Cheeseburger, Steam Punk
Any Park 4
Park 5
Yeti, Annubis, Buzz Lightyear Ride, Stitch, Pirate, Tom Morrow(chaser)

Have to trade:
All of Cutesters Too, except for variants and chasers
Most of Story except, Buzz, Woody and Evil dr. P
Animation
Phil, 
Urban 4
teeth, Emo, Tin Mouse, Blackout, Purple gears
Urban 5
Cuppa Tea, Popcorn, Punk Rock, Red/Black gears
Villains
Shan Yu

Send me a Pm if you want to trade. Willing to do multiple vinyls for chasers.


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

**Updated new List**


----------



## LuvSulley

*WANTS:
*
Animation
Alice
Quasimodo


Park Series 5
Stitch

*TRADES:*

Toy Story
Jessie

Animation
Mushu
Fairy Godmother
Peter Pan
Phil

Have a Laugh
Pluto's Sweater (no card or box)

Villians
Governor Ratcliffe
Cruella De Vil
Shan-Yu


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am fairly new to the Vinylmation World. But I am after one Vinylmation in particular: *Stitch* from the Park 5 Series.

For trade I have:

*Have A Laugh Series:*
Donald 
The Buzzard (sorry, don't know his name, lol)

*Animation Series:*
Phil
*
Park 5 Series:*
Carousel of Progress


----------



## brdlyleon

Hey All!!!
I'm in desperate need of 2 certain ones from Park 5. I was just at WDW this entire week and looked EVERYWHEREEEE but they were all sold out :/ 

I'm looking for:
Stitch
Magic Mirror

if possible, im also looking for:
Sorcerer Mickey
Mr. Toad
Horned King 9' w/ 3' Gurgie
Winnie the Pooh 9' w/ 3' Piglet
(I realize these are close to impossible to even finding but just in case anyone needs to get rid of these... )

I have:
Animation Series:
Peter Pan
Aladdin
Alice
Dodger
Simba
and have cards for all except Dodger.

PM me!!!


----------



## critus

Hi guys, I've been lurking for a while and thought I would post since I have a few things to trade:

For trade (all with card,foil & box):

peter pan
alice
fairy godmother
phil x2
pinocchio donkey
frog
Quasi

looking for
park 5 - stitch, abominable snowman, lightning's bolt
toy story - lotso, buzz
animation - pinocchio boy
park 4 - goofy
urban 3 - wolf boy, steampunk
sorcerer mickey (thought I would try) 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Hi guys, I just got an extra Cactus from the Urban 6 set, and would love to trade it to someone who needs it for their set. I'm really looking for Anubis, Fairies, and Helmsman from Park 5, but if you need the cactus and have something to trade then I'd be happy to do so! Just send me a PM!


----------



## clunky

Asherok, I've sent you a couple PMs... Please respond.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

Have some more extra urban 6's, including two green thumbs, a cactus, and a queen bee. Let me know if you're interested. I'll trade for anything I don't have, which is a lot.


----------



## Asherok

Sorry Clunky, was gone for a while. I tried to pm you back but i didnt have enough posts. ill try and rack up to 10 tonight so i can respond.


----------



## Asherok

Better yet, just email me at jumbuki AT Yahoo dot com. Had to spell it out cuz it wouldnt let me put it the right way without 10 posts.


----------



## clunky

Asherok... Message sent via hotmail... BOLO for a message from "sittle"...


----------



## Toad_Passenger

Brand new to the world of Vinylmation (DW is not thrilled  ).  Anyway here are a few I'm offering to trade:

Villains:
Peg Leg Pete (3")
Gov. Radcliffe (3")

Parks #5
John - Carousel of Progress (3")

Looking for:
Parks #5
Pirate Helmsman
Yeti

Parks #4
Tower of Terror


----------



## Vinylmama

HI New to disboards and Vinylmations as well. Totally disney obssessed though so new added addiction is Vinylmation.

To trade-
Jessie toy story 3
Woody toy story 3

Need/looking for-
Weezy 
Big baby
Bullseye 
Dr Evil porkchop 
BUbble Cutesers

Thanks


----------



## DisneyDude_82

Alright I figured I'd make a post now seeing I have some dupes and ones that I'm thinking about trading in general.

TO TRADE:

Toy Story:
Wheezy w/Card

Muppets:
Swedish Chef (somehow we just realized we have 2 and I'll have to see if I have the card for him)

Villains: 
(I'm on the fence with a few of these, they'd have to be REALLY GOOD trades)
Prince John
Madame Mim (this one is my wife's I'd have to get clearance from her!)
Stromboli 


What are we looking for:
list is going in pretty much order of want really.

Toy Story:
Buzz Lightyear
Lotso
Would even go for Woody (these are the last 3 we would need, besides big baby, we think he's kinda disturbing) 

Star Wars:
R2-D2
Yoda
(And I don't want to be one of those people who really ask for them but if you had them, and you were willing....)
Obi-Wan Chaser
Obi-wan Spirit Super Chaser

Park Series 5:
Yeti
Skeleton Pirate
Anubis

Muppets:
Sweetums
Rolf 

Any monorail, anyone one. I might want to start collecting the different colors of those.


----------



## dabrosis

Vinylmama said:


> HI New to disboards and Vinylmations as well. Totally disney obssessed though so new added addiction is Vinylmation.
> 
> To trade-
> Jessie toy story 3
> Woody toy story 3
> 
> Need/looking for-
> Weezy
> Big baby
> Bullseye
> Dr Evil porkchop
> BUbble Cutesers
> 
> Thanks



Hey Vinylmama

I have an extra Big Baby and a Bullseye and would like to get either Woody or Jesse (or both, if you'd like to do a double trade).  Let me know if you're interested - thanks!

Dabrosis


----------



## dabrosis

critus said:


> Hi guys, I've been lurking for a while and thought I would post since I have a few things to trade:
> 
> For trade (all with card,foil & box):
> 
> peter pan
> alice
> fairy godmother
> phil x2
> pinocchio donkey
> frog
> Quasi
> 
> looking for
> park 5 - stitch, abominable snowman, lightning's bolt
> toy story - lotso, buzz
> animation - pinocchio boy
> park 4 - goofy
> urban 3 - wolf boy, steampunk
> sorcerer mickey (thought I would try)
> 
> Thanks for looking



Hey Citrus

I've got extras of Wolf Boy and Steampunk (box, foil, figure & card) if you'd like to trade a couple of your animation series figures (it's the one set I'd really like to complete).  Let me know if you'd be interested - thanks!

Dabrosis


----------



## critus

dabrosis said:


> Hey Citrus
> 
> I've got extras of Wolf Boy and Steampunk (box, foil, figure & card) if you'd like to trade a couple of your animation series figures (it's the one set I'd really like to complete).  Let me know if you'd be interested - thanks!
> 
> Dabrosis



I ended up going to Ebay for those two, what else do you have to trade?  I'm interested, Quasi is going out in a trade but the others are still available.


----------



## blooper

Vinylmama said:


> HI New to disboards and Vinylmations as well. Totally disney obssessed though so new added addiction is Vinylmation.
> 
> To trade-
> Jessie toy story 3
> Woody toy story 3
> 
> Need/looking for-
> Weezy
> Big baby
> Bullseye
> Dr Evil porkchop
> BUbble Cutesers
> 
> Thanks



you wouldnt need green army man from that set, do you? i have an extra one and i could use either woody or jessie at the moment.

i wouldnt mind trading green army man from toy story series with any other series either.


----------



## wdwgirl03

LuvSulley said:


> *WANTS:
> *
> Animation
> Alice
> Quasimodo
> 
> 
> Park Series 5
> Stitch
> 
> *TRADES:*
> 
> Toy Story
> Jessie
> 
> Animation
> Mushu
> Fairy Godmother
> Peter Pan
> Phil
> 
> Have a Laugh
> Pluto's Sweater (no card or box)
> 
> Villians
> Governor Ratcliffe
> Cruella De Vil
> Shan-Yu



Are you still looking for a Quasimodo?  If you are, I have one (no box, but still in the foil w/ card)!  I would be interested in either the Fairy Godmother or Mushu.  Let me know!


----------



## TopDeckGaming

Here is my new trade thread. I will be updating it frequently. Thank you for the look!!

Haves:
Park 3: Herbie
Park 4: Smoke Stack (Would like to trade strait up for U4 Danger Mouse)
Urban 2: Blue Gears
Urban 3: Cheeseburger
Urban 5: Squidy,Argyle,Red Gears,Blue Gears,Lava Lamp,Cuppa Tea,Silver Knight,Hippie.
Urban 5: Set of 12 W/Chaser (I will not break up)
Toy Story: Evil Dr Porkchop (Chaser),Big Baby,Rex
Muppets: Beaker,Dr Bunson,Sweetums,Rolph,Rizzo,Sweetish Chef,
Star Wars: Luke,Leia,Han Solo,Chewbacca
Holiday 2: Groundhog
9" Villans: Jumba,Julius,Maleficent (Maleificent is ONLY going to be in a good deal including Park 1 or Park 2 Pongo)
Talespin
Passholder: Orange Bird, Mr Toad
$$$$$


Wants: 
Park 1: Red Baloon Chaser (Pending),Kermit,Tea Cups,Creepy Wallpaper,Sorcerer,Figment,Fireworks
Park 2: Pongo
Park 6: Flat
Urban 1: Oopsy
Urban 2: Cosmo,Girlie
Urban 4: Danger Mouse,Tin (On its way)
Urban 6: Flat
Star Wars: Obi Wan (Super Chaser)
Villans: Jaffar
Animationurple Elephant, Light Pink Solid Elephant
Holiday 1: Xmas Tree (Pending), Snowman, Glowbat
All figures are in mint condition, as I am looking for mint condition. Cards are not important to me.
Also I will be at DLR April 8-10 if you want to trade in person.


----------



## HappyGrumpy

Hi All!

I swore I would never start collecting but here I am!

I am desperte to finish the original Muppet collection and my Toy Story one as well. i have the boxes and the cards for all of them and want the same for the trades as well!


I need the following:
Toy Story: Ham, Jesse, Buttercup and the chaser

Muppets I need: Statler, Rizzo, Beeker,Rolf, Dr Bunsen, Sweetoms & chaser

My Trades are:

TS: Squeaker, Rex, Lotso

Muppets: Fozzie, Waldorf,

Please let me know if you can help!

Ashley


----------



## critus

HappyGrumpy said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I swore I would never start collecting but here I am!
> 
> I am desperte to finish the original Muppet collection and my Toy Story one as well. i have the boxes and the cards for all of them and want the same for the trades as well!
> 
> 
> I need the following:
> Toy Story: Ham, Jesse, Buttercup and the chaser
> 
> Muppets I need: Statler, Rizzo, Beeker,Rolf, Dr Bunsen, Sweetoms & chaser
> 
> My Trades are:
> 
> TS: Squeaker, Rex, Lotso
> 
> Muppets: Fozzie, Waldorf,
> 
> Please let me know if you can help!
> 
> Ashley



I have a spare Ham I would trade for your Fozzie, let me know if you're interested


----------



## HappyGrumpy

> I have a spare Ham I would trade for your Fozzie, let me know if you're interested



Do You have the box and card? If so do you have a pic?


----------



## critus

HappyGrumpy said:


> Do You have the box and card? If so do you have a pic?



I have the box & card since I just opened him from my case this past week   no pics yet though


----------



## dabrosis

These lists are always changing, of course, but here's what I currently have for trade:

Cutesters:
Owl
Minnie's Dress
Cupcake
Crowned Hearts
The Three Good Fairies
Nested Doll
Bumble Bee
Hearts & Mickeys
Ladybug
Critters
Apple

Park #3:
Pirate Auctioneer
Animation
America Sings
Big Al
Mission: Spacesuit
WDW Castle
Elephant Bathing Pool
Monorail Blue

Toy Story:
Bullseye

Have A Laugh:
Angry Ostrich

Urban #3:
Steampunk
Cursive
Palm Trees
Cookie Jar
Orange Gears
Red Gears
Wolf Boy
WDW Puzzle
Cheeseburger

And here's what I'm looking for:

Animation:
Alice
Mushu
Peter Pan
Fairy Godmother
Marie
Any of the chasers/variants

Have a Laugh:
Chip & Dale (Winter Storage)
Clock Tower
Donald
Hula Minnie
Conductor Pete

Toy Story:
Buzz
Woody
Jesse

I also like the villains series and only have Stromboli and Madam Mim from that set.

I can verify any potential trade with photos - thanks for having a look!


----------



## rotary2808

TopDeckGaming said:


> Here is my new trade thread. I will be updating it frequently. Thank you for the look!!
> 
> Haves:
> Park 3: Herbie
> Park 4: Smoke Stack (Would like to trade strait up for U4 Danger Mouse)
> Urban 2: Blue Gears
> Urban 3: Cheeseburger
> Urban 5: Squidy,Argyle,Red Gears,Blue Gears,Lava Lamp,Cuppa Tea,Silver Knight,Hippie.
> Urban 5: Set of 12 W/Chaser (I will not break up)
> Toy Story: Evil Dr Porkchop (Chaser),Big Baby,Rex
> Muppets: Beaker,Dr Bunson,Sweetums,Rolph,Rizzo,Sweetish Chef,
> Star Wars: Luke,Leia,Han Solo,Chewbacca
> Holiday 2: Groundhog
> 9" Villans: Jumba,Julius,Maleficent (Maleificent is ONLY going to be in a good deal including Park 1 or Park 2 Pongo)
> Talespin
> Passholder: Orange Bird, Mr Toad
> $$$$$
> 
> 
> Wants:
> Park 1: Red Baloon Chaser (Pending),Kermit,Tea Cups,Creepy Wallpaper,Sorcerer,Figment,Fireworks
> Park 2: Pongo
> Park 6: Flat
> Urban 1: Oopsy
> Urban 2: Cosmo,Girlie
> Urban 4: Danger Mouse,Tin (On its way)
> Urban 6: Flat
> Star Wars: Obi Wan (Super Chaser)
> Villans: Jaffar
> Animationurple Elephant, Light Pink Solid Elephant
> Holiday 1: Xmas Tree (Pending), Snowman, Glowbat
> All figures are in mint condition, as I am looking for mint condition. Cards are not important to me.
> Also I will be at DLR April 8-10 if you want to trade in person.



I have a Glow Bat (no card though) that I'd be interested in trading for your Luke.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

So we just got back from WDW where we bought 16 Vinyls. I have three to trade though.

I can provide feedback from Ebay that vouches that I am trustworthy, as well as Makeupalley (another online trading site)

Available for Trade:
Cutester 2 Squirrel
Cutester Mushroom (box and card)
Villains Prince John (box and card)
Animation 1 Quaimodo (box and card)
Muppets Rowlf

WANT:

Park 1:
Yeti
Cinderella's Castle
Kermit
Haunted Mansion Wallpaper
Red Balloon Chaser

Park 2:
Snow White
Ariel
Herbie
9" Pooh and Piglet
9" Test Track

Park 4:
Kungaloosh Chaser
Nemo
Epcot 82
9" Epcot World Showcase

Park 5:
Sorcerer Mickey
Haunted Mansion Clock
Magic Mirror

Park 6:
MK/Epcot Street Sign
Norway Troll

Cutester 1:
Ladybug
Cupcake
Cinderella's Castle

Cutester 2:
Blue Candy/Chocolates

Holiday 2:
9" Halloween Graveyard

Muppets:
Miss Piggy
Fozzie
Swedish Chef

Big Eyes:
Marie

09 LE Holiday:
Candy Corn

10 Cinderella's 60th Anniversary

10 - 9" Day of the Dead

Star Wars:
CP30
Princess Leia
R2D2
Yoda
Darth Vader

Animation:
Alice
Marie

Villains:
Ursula
Cruella Deville
Snow White Witch

Upcoming??
The Land Epcot
Spaceship Earth 2000


Willing to trade or buy via paypal!! Just send me a PM!


----------



## critus

HappyGrumpy said:


> Do You have the box and card? If so do you have a pic?



I have a picture now, but can't PM you or link the pic here yet since I don't have enough posts.


----------



## Belle Ella

-- removing to re-post my list --


----------



## Belle Ella

Added an Urban 6 to my trades.


----------



## DrAndrea

Probably a long shot, but anyone desperately need an evil dr pork chop and have a colonel they don't need?


----------



## HappyGrumpy

> Quote:
> I have a picture now, but can't PM you or link the pic here yet since I don't have enough posts.



Well I got Hamm but what else you got to consider?

I am looking for 
Muppets 
Chaser
Dr Honeydew
Beaker
Rolf
Waldorf
Sweetums

Toy Story 
Jessi
Buttercup
Dr Evil Porkchop

Have a Laugh
Goofy
Hula Minnie
Pete the Chaser

Again I want the card and box but may be willing to overlook the box.

I can trade Muppets
Fozzie
Statler

Toy Story
Squeaker
Rex
Lotso

Have A Laugh
Pluto Sweater
2 Mickeys Garden


----------



## DisneyStitch626

HappyGrumpy said:


> Well I got Hamm but what else you got to consider?
> 
> I am looking for
> Muppets
> Chaser
> Dr Honeydew
> Beaker
> Rolf
> Waldorf
> Sweetums
> 
> Toy Story
> Jessi
> Buttercup
> Dr Evil Porkchop
> 
> Have a Laugh
> Goofy
> Hula Minnie
> Pete the Chaser
> 
> Again I want the card and box but may be willing to overlook the box.
> 
> I can trade Muppets
> Fozzie
> Statler
> 
> Toy Story
> Squeaker
> Rex
> Lotso
> 
> Have A Laugh
> Pluto Sweater
> 2 Mickeys Garden



I would LOVE Mickey's Garden! Not sure if I have anything you would want to trade him for though.

I have:

Urban 6:
Bumble Bee

Have A Laugh:
Plutos Surprise
Mickey Down Under (no box or card, though)
Early To Bed Donald
Clock Cleaners

Toy Story:
Wheezy
Rex
Green Army

Animation:
Phil
Peter Pan

Park 5:
Carousel of Progress


----------



## HappyGrumpy

I am so sorry, but I have all of the HAL you have and I only trade those Toy Story and Muppets. I have to be very selective or about what I collect or I would be broke!

Thank You for offering


----------



## Tinkerboy00

HappyGrumpy said:


> Well I got Hamm but what else you got to consider?
> 
> I am looking for
> Muppets
> Chaser
> Dr Honeydew
> Beaker
> Rolf
> Waldorf
> Sweetums
> 
> Toy Story
> Jessi
> Buttercup
> Dr Evil Porkchop
> 
> Have a Laugh
> Goofy
> Hula Minnie
> Pete the Chaser
> 
> Again I want the card and box but may be willing to overlook the box.
> 
> I can trade Muppets
> Fozzie
> Statler
> 
> Toy Story
> Squeaker
> Rex
> Lotso
> 
> Have A Laugh
> Pluto Sweater
> 2 Mickeys Garden



I can trade you Rowlf for Fozzie, but I dont have the card or box.

ETA: I added three new vinyls up for trade, all with card and box. See my original post above!


----------



## HappyGrumpy

> I can trade you Rowlf for Fozzie, but I dont have the card or box.
> 
> ETA: I added three new vinyls up for trade, all with card and box. See my original post above!



Thank You so much for getting back with me! My husband and I agreed to get the cards and boxes if we were going to collect them. So I am very tempted but need to see if I can land him with a card and box.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Available to trade*

*Animation*
Dodger
Frog Prince
Pinocchio (Donkey)
Quasimodo
*Clear Pink Elephant chaser* (will only trade for Chaser, or multiples)

*Urban 6*
Black Zipper

*My wants/wish list*

*Park 5*
Mary Poppins Penguin
Stitch

*Cutesters 1*
Bumble Bee
Hearts & Crown
Minnie's Dress
Owl
Three Good Faries


----------



## Tinkerboy00

HappyGrumpy said:


> Thank You so much for getting back with me! My husband and I agreed to get the cards and boxes if we were going to collect them. So I am very tempted but need to see if I can land him with a card and box.



Okay, well just send me a PM if you change your mind.


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

*Available for trade*:
Animations: Set with Clear Pink Elephant Chaser---all with cards, foil, and boxes
*no Pinocchio Boy Variant, no variant chasers
Urban 5: X-Ray, Rockstar, Cuppa Tea, Blue Lava Lamp, Red Gears Bear--foil, cards, boxes
Toy Story: Army Man, Big Baby, Lotso--foil, cards, boxes
Park 3: Toontown Trolley, Herbie, America Sings Eagle--foil, cards, boxes
Have a Laugh: Lonesome Ghost--foil, card, box
Muppets: Miss Piggy---foil, card, box, Swedish Chef(no card, no box)
Park 6: Monstro--foil, box
Urban 6: Green Thumb, Bee, Sumo---foil, card, box
Villans: Kaa(no card, no box)


*Looking for*:
Chasers: Cutesters Too--Green Apple, Toy Story--Evil Dr. Porkchop, Villains--Jafaar, Urban 5--3D Mickey, Urban 4--Paint Drip Mickey, Park 5--Tomorrow, Muppets #1--Kermit 
Animations: Pinocchio Boy Variant, Clear Purple Elephant, Solid Light Pink Elephant, Solid Hot Pink Elephant
Cutesters Too: Purple Bubbles Variant
Park 1: All
Park 2: All except Monkey
Urban 1: All
Park 4: All
Park 6: Donald Duck variants--purple or yellow paint, Regular Donald
Star Wars: All
Muppets #1: Beaker, Fozzie Bear, Rowlf, Statler, Sweetums, Waldorf
Urban 2: All except Glass Half full, Chocolate, Green Tea Chaser, Confetti, Paint by Numbers


----------



## disneygal922

curiouslittleoyster said:


> *Available for trade*:
> 
> Park 6: Monstro--foil, card, box



Your Park 6's came with cards?  None of mine did.


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

disneygal922 said:


> Your Park 6's came with cards?  None of mine did.



oops! I got so used to adding foil, card, box to everything since I keep all packaging, etc for my vinyls. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

I have Park 6 DCL Lifeboat, Sonny Eclipse, and Space Mountain Paris for trade... Will take most anything I don't have.


----------



## rotary2808

Pumbaa7287 said:


> I have Park 6 DCL Lifeboat, Sonny Eclipse, and Space Mountain Paris for trade... Will take most anything I don't have.



Anything in particular that you are looking for? I could really use that DCL Lifeboat.


----------



## Pumbaa7287

rotary2808 said:


> Anything in particular that you are looking for? I could really use that DCL Lifeboat.



I actually got a PM earlier about that, but nothing is final yet... If I don't reach an agreement with that person I'll let you know.


----------



## HappyGrumpy

I bought 13 Series 2 Muppets today.  I only have 3 repeats! Still need chaser and Janice to complete this set.

Still need 3 more TS and 3 More Have a Laughs as we to complete those sets as well. Ready to talk trades with what I have so let me know!


----------



## KristiLyn

HappyGrumpy said:


> I bought 13 Series 2 Muppets today.  I only have 3 repeats! Still need chaser and Janice to complete this set.
> 
> Still need 3 more TS and 3 More Have a Laughs as we to complete those sets as well. Ready to talk trades with what I have so let me know!



Which have a laugh's do you need?


----------



## HappyGrumpy

I need Goofy, Minnie and Pete the Chaser! Can you help at all? 

I can trade the following:
Toy Story
Lotso
Weezy 
Rex

HAL
Pluto
Mickeys Garden

Muppet Series 1
Statler
Fozzie

Series 2

Penguin
Pigs in Space Miss Piggy and Link Hogthrob

Thank You so much for asking I am hoping you will be able to help!


----------



## rotary2808

Traders:
Park 3-America Sings
Park 5-COP John, HM Clock
Urban 3-WDW Puzzle
Urban 5-Cuppa Tea
Holiday 1-Glow Bat
Holiday 2-Chocolate Bunny, Groundhog, Easter Chick
Cutesters 1-Apple
HAL-Conductor Pete Chaser (no card)
Toy Story-Army Man, Rex (one with card, one w/o card)
Muppets-Miss Piggy, Bean Bunny, Rowlf, Sweetums, Dr. Honeydew
Star Wars-Leia
Animal Kingdom-Lion
Specials-Day of the Dead, Holidays Around the World '09, AP Orange Bird, Ice Tray Set (x2), Condiment Set (all except for Honey)

Looking for:
Urban 1-Gold Chaser
Urban 4-Paint Drip Chaser
Park 6-Any of the Road Signs
Star Wars-C3PO, Luke, R2D2, Stormtrooper, Ghost Obi Wan Chaser
DL 55th Ann. Bandleader Mickey & Annette

Will also help out with Florida Project vinyls to make trade.


----------



## Darth Heretic

I have a Darth Vader from the Star Wars Series. Looking to trade for any other Star Wars except C-3P0 and Boba Fett. Any takers?


----------



## Tink_77

Hello! I'm new here and just wondered if there is anywhere I could purchase just the cards for the vinyls. We have a few without cards due to trading and/or my children getting a hold of them.   Does anyone know? Thanks for any help!


----------



## rotary2808

Tink_77 said:


> Hello! I'm new here and just wondered if there is anywhere I could purchase just the cards for the vinyls. We have a few without cards due to trading and/or my children getting a hold of them.   Does anyone know? Thanks for any help!



There isn't anywhere to purchase them. However you can trade for them here or on vinylnation.net. I've got a few extras, which ones are you looking for?

Also, there's a few series that don't have cards since they are phasing out the cards. Holiday 2 was the first series that has a few vinyls that don't have cards (Easter Chick is one think) and Star Wars & Park 6 don't have cards either.


----------



## Tink_77

rotary2808 said:


> There isn't anywhere to purchase them. However you can trade for them here or on vinylnation.net. I've got a few extras, which ones are you looking for?
> 
> Also, there's a few series that don't have cards since they are phasing out the cards. Holiday 2 was the first series that has a few vinyls that don't have cards (Easter Chick is one think) and Star Wars & Park 6 don't have cards either.




My daughter got the Cutester chaser Cinderella Castle, but I can't find the card anywhere. She also traded for the Park #3 Carousel, so that obviously didn't come with the card. Any suggestions?


----------



## rotary2808

Tink_77 said:


> My daughter got the Cutester chaser Cinderella Castle, but I can't find the card anywhere. She also traded for the Park #3 Carousel, so that obviously didn't come with the card. Any suggestions?



Park 3 came with cards, it's just the latest series (Park 6) that did not. I know I don't have the Cutester card, but I do have some spare Park 3 cards, I'll look and see which ones I have and if I have the Carousel card I'll let you know.


----------



## Tink_77

rotary2808 said:


> Park 3 came with cards, it's just the latest series (Park 6) that did not. I know I don't have the Cutester card, but I do have some spare Park 3 cards, I'll look and see which ones I have and if I have the Carousel card I'll let you know.



Thank you very much for checking!


----------



## Toad_Passenger

Updated trading list:

*Haves:*
Park #5 (Cards, Foil, Box)
CoP: John

Villains #1 (Cards, Foil, Box)
Pegleg (Steamboat) Pete
Gov. Radcliffe

Park #6 (Foil, Box)
DCL Lifeboat

*Wants:*
Park #4
POTC Dog
Epcot '82

Park #5
Abominable Snowman (Yeti)
Flowers & Fairies
Stitch

Holiday #1
Glow Bat

Holiday #2
Graveyard 9"


----------



## a49rfan

Hey guys, all my vinylmations come with the card along with the foil and box. Willing to trade for other vinylmations with cards so lets do this!!

For Trade:

Villains: Steam Boat Pete(x2), Shan Yu, Stromboli
Animation: Pinocchio (donkey)
Have a Laugh: Angry Ostrich, Baby Seal, Early to Bed Donald, Garden Mickey
Toy Story: Ham, Bullseye

I would like:

Villains: Ursula
Animation: Pinocchio (boy), Elephant (Chaser)
Toy Story: Woody, Jessie, Lotso, Evil Dr. Porkchop (Chaser)

Also, I would be willing to pay or trade extra for any chasers.

PM if you are interested in anything.
I love Disney!!


----------



## TopDeckGaming

Would you do
Yoda or
Han & Leia for Vader?


Darth Heretic said:


> I have a Darth Vader from the Star Wars Series. Looking to trade for any other Star Wars except C-3P0 and Boba Fett. Any takers?


----------



## HappyGrumpy

> I need Goofy, Minnie and Pete the Chaser! Can you help at all?
> 
> I can trade the following:
> Toy Story
> Lotso
> Weezy
> Rex
> 
> HAL
> Pluto
> Mickeys Garden
> 
> Muppet Series 1
> Statler
> Fozzie
> 
> Series 2
> 
> Penguin
> Pigs in Space Miss Piggy and Link Hogthrob
> 
> Thank You so much for asking I am hoping you will be able to help!




So I have traded Rex but still have the others if anyone can help!


----------



## Belle Ella

Just re-posting my available trades with a new addition or two:

*Animation*

Dodger
Quasimodo
_Clear Pink Elephant Chaser_

*Villains*

Prince John

*Urban 6*

Zipper

*Holiday 2*

Peppermint Stripes

*Cutesters 2*

Present


----------



## eeyorelvr09

Hi all. I don't think I have posted here before, but here they are. All of the ones to trade come with the card and silver wrapping unless otherwise specified. When trading I would like that the card accompanies the vinylmation. Please PM me for trades.

*Looking for:*
Urban #5 Knight
Park #3 Small World Chaser- TRADE PENDING

*To Trade*
 Toy Story
Army Man x 2 (1 w/o card)
Big Baby no card
Bullseye no card
Jesse x 3 
Wheezy no card

Animation 
Quasimodo x 4
Prince Frog Naveen x 3
Dodger x2
Phil 
Fairy Godmother 
Aladdin 
Peter Pan x 2
Marie x 2

Villains
Kaa x2
Prince John
Bonsai 
Shan Yu 
Gov. Radvliff 
Ursula x 2

Urban #5
Squiddy x 2
Blue Lava Lamp x 2
Rock Star x2
Sun 

Misc.
HAL- Pluto Sweater
HAL- Yellow Bubbles
Clear Orange no card
Clear Blue no card
Urban #4 Gears
Urban #2 Girlie CARD ONLY
Muppets 2 Chaser-TRADE PENDING


----------



## a49rfan

eeyorelvr09 said:


> Hi all. I don't think I have posted here before, but here they are. All of the ones to trade come with the card and silver wrapping unless otherwise specified. When trading I would like that the card accompanies the vinylmation. Please PM me for trades.
> 
> *Looking for:*
> Urban #5 Knight
> Park #3 Small World Chaser
> Toy Story Dr. Evil Porkchop Chaser
> 
> *To Trade*
> Toy Story
> Army Man x 2 (1 w/o card)
> Big Baby (no card)
> Bullseye x 2 (1 w/o card)
> Jesse x 3
> Wheezy(no card)
> Big Baby(no card)
> 
> Animation
> Quasimodo x 4
> Prince Frog Naveen x 3
> Dodger x2
> Phil x 1
> Fairy Godmother x3
> Aladdin x 1
> Peter Pan x 1
> Marie x 2
> 
> Villains
> Kaa x2
> Prince John x 1
> Bonsai x 1
> Shan Yu x 1
> Gov. Radvliff x 1
> Ursula x 2
> 
> Urban #5
> Squiddy x 2
> Blue Lava Lamp x 2
> Rock Star x2
> Sun x 1
> 3-D Chaser
> 
> Misc.
> HAL- Pluto Sweater
> Clear Orange (no card)
> Clear Blue (no card)
> Urban #4 Gears
> Urban #2 Girlie CARD ONLY
> Muppets 2 Chaser



Unfortunately I don't have any of the ones you are looking for but what else would you like for an Ursula.  I have a few from the villain, animation and have a laugh series I would be willing to trade.  They are on my earlier post.


----------



## HowieHowie

eeyorelvr09 said:


> Hi all. I don't think I have posted here before, but here they are. All of the ones to trade come with the card and silver wrapping unless otherwise specified. When trading I would like that the card accompanies the vinylmation. Please PM me for trades.
> 
> *Looking for:*
> Urban #5 Knight
> Park #3 Small World Chaser
> Toy Story Dr. Evil Porkchop Chaser
> 
> *To Trade*
> Toy Story
> Army Man x 2 (1 w/o card)
> Big Baby (no card)
> Bullseye x 2 (1 w/o card)
> Jesse x 3
> Wheezy(no card)
> Big Baby(no card)
> 
> Animation
> Quasimodo x 4
> Prince Frog Naveen x 3
> Dodger x2
> Phil x 1
> Fairy Godmother x3
> Aladdin x 1
> Peter Pan x 1
> Marie x 2
> 
> Villains
> Kaa x2
> Prince John x 1
> Bonsai x 1
> Shan Yu x 1
> Gov. Radvliff x 1
> Ursula x 2
> 
> Urban #5
> Squiddy x 2
> Blue Lava Lamp x 2
> Rock Star x2
> Sun x 1
> 3-D Chaser
> 
> Misc.
> HAL- Pluto Sweater
> Clear Orange (no card)
> Clear Blue (no card)
> Urban #4 Gears
> Urban #2 Girlie CARD ONLY
> Muppets 2 Chaser




I sent you a PM


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

We have for trade:
Urban 3: Chaser (Watermelon)
Toy Story: Chaser (Evil Dr. Porkchop)
Holiday 2: Jack 'O Lantern

Looking for:
Muppets 1: Chaser (Kermit)
Park 5: Stitch
           Yeti


----------



## Darth Heretic

TopDeckGaming said:


> Would you do
> Yoda or
> Han & Leia for Vader?



Absolutely! I'd Love the Yoda one!!


----------



## eeyorelvr09

This is an update to my list

*Looking for:*
Urban #5 Knight
Park #3 Small World Chaser

*To Trade*
 Toy Story
Army Man x 2 (1 w/o card)
Big Baby (no card)
Bullseye x 2 (1 w/o card)
Jesse x 3 
Rex
Wheezy(no card)
Big Baby(no card)

Animation 
Quasimodo x 4
Prince Frog Naveen x 3
Dodger x2
Phil x 1
Fairy Godmother x3
Aladdin x 1
Peter Pan x 2
Marie x 2

Villains
Kaa x2
Prince John x 1
Bonsai x 1
Shan Yu x 1
Gov. Radcliff x 1
Ursula x 2

Urban #5
Squiddy x 2
Blue Lava Lamp x 2
Rock Star x2
Sun x 1

Misc.
HAL- Pluto Sweater
Clear Orange (no card)
Clear Blue (no card)
Urban #4 Gears
Urban #2 Girlie CARD ONLY
Muppets 2 Chaser


----------



## Darth Heretic

ok, so whatever you do dont post random things to just add posts to PM. cause theyll delete them. Lesson learned


----------



## disneygal922

Hi Everyone! 

I have a Park 6 tiki, space mountain, troll and monstro and a Park 5 Abominable Snowman to trade!  Please PM to trade!

I am looking for 
All of Park 1 and 2

Park 4:
-iasw leopard
-the colonel (chaser)
-Epcot center '82
-potc guard dog
-spectromickey
-tower of terror elevator

Park 5: 
- Pirates Helmsman
- Haunted Mansion Clock
- Carousel of Progress John 
- Buzz's XP-37 Space Cruiser
- Flowers and Fairies 
- GMR's Anubis and Gem 
- Tom Morrow (Chaser) 

Park 6:

- Purple MK Sign 2 variants 
- Wet Paint Donald 2 variants
- DHS Clapboard
- DCL Lifeboat 
- Norway Troll
- Abraham Lincoln (Chaser)


----------



## Bucktastic

I have a Janice from Muppets Series 2 up for trade.

I'm looking for Animation/Villains/Parks3-6/Holiday1-3/Muppets Series 1/Toy Story.


----------



## HowieHowie

Right now I'm only looking to trade my figures but willing to buy what I'm looking for.

Have: All figures come with tin/box/foil/card unless otherwise specified.  With the box folded

Special Tins:
Mr. Toad Unopened in Tin x2 ONE TRADED, ONE LEFT

Toy Story:
Lotso x2 (no card/box)

Animation:
Peter Pan x2
Alice
Mushu
Clear Pink Elephant x2
Pinocchio Variant
Aladdin
Dodger
Phil x2

Villains:
Ratcliffe x4 (1 without box)
Prince John
Old Hag (no card/box)

Star Wars no cards for any:
Han
Leia x2
Yoda
Lando

Cutesters:
Gift (no card/box)
Mushroom (no box)

Holiday 1:
Easter Bunny (no card/box)

Park 3:
Big Al (no card/box)

Park 6:
Monstro x2
Tiki
Sonny
Troll
Abe Lincoln (possibly for the right deal like Cinderella Chaser)

Holiday 2:
Candy Cane (no card/box)

Other Releases:
Mayo ONLY from Condiments

Muppets 2:
Janice
Dr. Teeth

TaleSpin unopened (only willing to trade for Donald Dream set OR any of the other Disney Afternoon sets)

Extra Cards:
Bean Bunny
Frog Prince
Knight (Urban 5)
Hippy Guy (Urban 5)
Sweetums

Heres what I'm looking for:  I prefer the cards if available, the box and foil are not necessary

Park 1:
Yeti
Teacups
Stars
Balloon Chaser
Fireworks

Park 2:
Pongo Chaser

Urban 1:
Glow Mickey
Furr
Monster
Gold Chaser

Star Wars:
Ghost Obi Wan

Park 4:
Goofy
IASW Leopard PENDING

Park 6:
Road Sign Variants
Wet Paint Variants
Clapboard x2
Lifeboat x2
Space Mountain Paris
Primevil Whirl
MK/EPCOT Road Sign x2

Cutesters 1:
Chaser

Cutester 2:
Donut

Urban 6:
Sundae x2
Texting (any)

Muppets 2:
Penguin (trying to make an orchestra of penguins)

Sports Jr.
Home Plate

Jr. 1:
Flames
Lightning Bolt

Cutester 2:
Bubbles (variant)
Candies (variant)
Green Apple

Park 5:
Famtasmic 9" x2 (only willing to buy)

Disney Afternoon:
ALL  GOT TALESPIN AND DUCKTALES

Castaway Tin

Cards Wanted:
Chasers:
Tom Morrow
Santa
Green Tea
Small World
Message Hearts
Evil Dr. Porkchop

Park:
All Park 4 except monorail, leopard, colonel
Park 5 Yeti
LGM
Red Monorail

Urban:
Who's There?


----------



## a49rfan

eeyorelvr09 would you be willing to trade an Ursula for a steamboat pete from the villain series?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I have a Park 5 Carousel of Progress with card that I would be willing to trade for almost anything if anyone is interested.


----------



## disneygal922

I added a few to my trade list!


----------



## eeyorelvr09

a49rfan said:


> eeyorelvr09 would you be willing to trade an Ursula for a steamboat pete from the villain series?



Do you have any Park 6? Just wondering although, I know it's not on your trade list.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Available for Trade:
Cutester 2 Squirrel
Cutester 2 Doughnut (Box and Card)
Cutester Mushroom (box and card)
Villains Prince John (box and card)
Villains Kaa from the Jungle Book (box and card)
Animation 1 Quasimodo (box and card)
Muppets Rowlf

WANT:

Park 1:
Yeti
Cinderella's Castle
Kermit
Haunted Mansion Wallpaper
Red Balloon Chaser

Park 2:
Snow White
Ariel
Herbie
9" Pooh and Piglet
9" Test Track

Park 4:
Kungaloosh Chaser
Nemo
Epcot 82
9" Epcot World Showcase

Park 5:
Sorcerer Mickey
Haunted Mansion Clock
Magic Mirror

Park 6:
MK/Epcot Street Sign
Norway Troll

Cutester 1:
Ladybug
Cupcake
Cinderella's Castle

Cutester 2:
Blue Candy/Chocolates

Holiday 2:
9" Halloween Graveyard

Muppets:
Miss Piggy
Fozzie
Swedish Chef

Big Eyes:
Marie

09 LE Holiday:
Candy Corn

10 Cinderella's 60th Anniversary

10 - 9" Day of the Dead

Star Wars:
CP30
Princess Leia
R2D2
Yoda
Darth Vader

Villains:
Ursula
Cruella Deville

Upcoming??
The Land Epcot
Spaceship Earth 2000


Willing to trade or buy via paypal!! Just send me a PM!


**Update list for a few more new ones up for trade**


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Hi.  

I have Jessie from the Toy Story series (with card, box and foil).  I'm looking to trade for Woody.  Thanks!


----------



## Xanderville

Hey guys,

Here is what I have to trade. They are all Park Series #2:

Lion King
Ariel
Toon Hole
Panda
Monkey
Pongo Chaser
Penny Machine
Poncho
Snow White
Little Green Men

Here is what I am looking for:

Nightmare Before Christmas 3"
Nightmare Before Christmas 9"

I actually have multiples of each. I bought all of these a couple years ago hoping to trade some day. I have a perfect rating on bluray.com if you want a reference. 

I will also sell just make me an offer.

Thanks guys


----------



## rotary2808

Traders:
Park 3-America Sings
Park 5-COP John, HM Clock
Urban 3-WDW Puzzle
Urban 5-Cuppa Tea
Holiday 1-Glow Bat
Holiday 2-Chocolate Bunny, Groundhog, Easter Chick
Cutesters 1-Apple
HAL-Conductor Pete Chaser (no card)
Toy Story-Army Man, Rex (one with card, one w/o card)
Muppets-Miss Piggy, Bean Bunny, Rowlf, Sweetums, Dr. Honeydew
Star Wars-Leia
Animal Kingdom-Lion
Specials-Day of the Dead, Holidays Around the World '09, AP Orange Bird, Ice Tray Set (x2), Condiment Set (all except for Honey), DCL Alaska Totem Pole

Looking for:
Urban 1-Gold Chaser
Urban 4-Paint Drip Chaser
Park 6-Any of the Road Signs
Star Wars-C3PO, Luke, R2D2, Stormtrooper, Ghost Obi Wan Chaser
DL 55th Ann. Bandleader Mickey & Annette

Will also help out with Florida Project vinyls to make trade.


----------



## Cindy Girl

have Parks 3 small world chaser

wand cutster 1 castle chaser

thanks

cg


----------



## omghidanielle

I don't know why I never checked to see if there was a trade thread on this board!  Ahhh!

Have :
Park #3 - Animation
Villains - Madame Mim

Not really looking for anything in particular


----------



## medicjch

I realize that this is probably a long shot, but I'm looking for the card that went with the Haunted Mansion clock from Park #5. I'm not sure how/why anyone would have an extra, but if you do, let me know.


----------



## erinmegan

Xanderville said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is what I have to trade. They are all Park Series #2:
> 
> Lion King
> Ariel
> Toon Hole
> Panda
> Monkey
> Pongo Chaser
> Penny Machine
> Poncho
> Snow White
> Little Green Men
> 
> Here is what I am looking for:
> 
> Nightmare Before Christmas 3"
> Nightmare Before Christmas 9"
> 
> I actually have multiples of each. I bought all of these a couple years ago hoping to trade some day. I have a perfect rating on bluray.com if you want a reference.
> 
> I will also sell just make me an offer.
> 
> Thanks guys



Xanderville, I would like to trade for your ariel and snow white, which Nightmare 3"s are you looking for?

Thanks.
(I would PM but I don't have enough posts yet.)


----------



## clunky

Updated *see page 14*


----------



## disneygal922

Hi Everyone! 

I have a Space Mountain Paris and Norway Troll from Park 6 to trade, as well as, the Hamburger and the blue/orange gears from Urban 3. All are in fantastic condition. I only opened them to see what they were so they are currently staying in the foil and box until ready to be shipped. 

I'm looking for:

All of Park 1 and 2

Park 4:
-iasw leopard
-the colonel (chaser)
-Epcot center '82
-potc guard dog
-spectromickey
-tower of terror elevator

Park 5: 
- Mary Poppin's Penguin
- Haunted Mansion Clock
- Buzz's XP-37 Space Cruiser
- Flowers and Fairies 
- Tom Morrow (Chaser) 

Park 6:
- Purple MK Sign 2 variants 
- Wet Paint Donald 2 variants
- DHS Clapboard

Urban 3:
Palm Trees

Please PM if you are interested! Thank you!


----------



## EnnEss

Hi everyone. I bought my first 2 vinylmations. I got the same two! 

I have 1 Frog Prince Naveen from animation series 1 for trade. I have the box and card. 

I'm from Canada, still completely willing to trade with Americans, but I know sometimes people in the states aren't willing to. 


Thank you very much.


----------



## a49rfan

Xanderville said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is what I have to trade. They are all Park Series #2:
> 
> Lion King
> Ariel
> Toon Hole
> Panda
> Monkey
> Pongo Chaser
> Penny Machine
> Poncho
> Snow White
> Little Green Men
> 
> Here is what I am looking for:
> 
> Nightmare Before Christmas 3"
> Nightmare Before Christmas 9"
> 
> I actually have multiples of each. I bought all of these a couple years ago hoping to trade some day. I have a perfect rating on bluray.com if you want a reference.
> 
> I will also sell just make me an offer.
> 
> Thanks guys


Do you still have your extra Park 2 vinylmations because that is one of the sets I was looking for.  I have the entire Muppets #1 for trade minus the chaser along with Urban #3 minus the chaser.  If you are still looking for nightmare before christmas I have all of those as well.


----------



## a49rfan

If anyone has holiday 1 series minus the chaser for sale or trade let me know because it is one of the series I am still looking to get.  Obtaining Holiday 1, Urban 4 and Park 4 are my goals for the summer before I go to Disney World in August.  Thanks and just post here or send me a PM.


----------



## eeyorelvr09

*Looking for:*
Urban #5 Knight
All of Park 6 except Sonny Eclipse
Park 5 Haunted Mansion Clock
Park 5 Stitch
Park 5 Magic Mirror

*To Trade*
 Toy Story
Army Man x 2 (1 w/o card)
Big Baby no card
Bullseye no card
Jesse x 3 
Wheezy no card

Animation 
Quasimodo x 3
Prince Frog Naveen x 3
Dodger
Phil 
Fairy Godmother x 2
Aladdin 
Peter Pan x 2
Marie x 2

Villains
Kaa x2
Prince John
Bonsai 
Shan Yu 
Gov. Radvliff 
Ursula x 2

Urban #5
Squiddy x 2
Blue Lava Lamp x 2
Rock Star x2
Sun 

Misc.
HAL- Pluto Sweater
HAL- Yellow Bubbles
Clear Orange no card
Urban #4 Gears
Urban #2 Girlie CARD ONLY


----------



## PrincessAndie

*What I'm Trading:*

*Parks #3:*
WDW Castle x2
America Sings
auctioneer pirate

*Muppets #2:*
Lew Zealand


*Parks #6:*
Troll

*What I'm Looking for:*

*Parks #3:*
Elephant Bathing Pool
Blue Monorail

*Have a Laugh:*
Early to Bed Donald
Conductor Pete (Chaser)


----------



## a49rfan

Hey all,
If anyone has a full set of holiday 1 minus the chaser please contact me.  Just let me know what price you want or are willing to trade for because I either have it or I can get it.  Thanks.


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Hi! I have been on the DIS for years, but I am new to Vinyl trading. Please PM me if you have any interest.

*Have to Trade:*

_Animation _Peter Pan
_Villains_ Cruella De Ville
_Have A Laugh_ Clock Cleaners

*Looking for:*

_Have A Laugh_ Swimsuit Goofy
_Urban 4_ Tin Mouse
_Animation_ Fairy Godmother
_40th Anniversary_ Magic Kingdom
Cutesters 1 Three Good Fairies
Cutesters 1 Pink Hearts and Crown

THANKS!


----------



## DisneyDude_82

updated list from before:

this list is also on vinylnation forums as well.

*HAVES TO TRADE:
*
*Animation Series 1*:
Dodger 

*Muppets Series 1:*
Swedish Chef

*Toy Story Series 1:*
Wheezy w/ Card

*Villains: Series 1:*
Madam Mim w/card
Stromboli w/ card

*Park Series 3:*
It's a Small World Chaser x2 both w/ card

I also have an extra statler, Fairy Godmother and quasimodo card that I can throw in as well. I do have boxes for the chasers, they might not be perfectly opened but I do have them and I can give you a box for dodger as well.


*WANTS:
*
*Toy Story:*
Buzz
Lotso
Woody

*Star Wars:*
R2-D2
Yoda
Obi-wan chaser

*Park series 1*
Monorail

*Park Series 2*:
LGM

*Park series 3:*
Monorail
Herbie
Jungle Cruise

*Park Series 4*
Monorail

Last one is a long shot....

Disney Afternoon: Ducktales

If I think of anything else I'll edit the thread.


----------



## HowieHowie

Xanderville said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is what I have to trade. They are all Park Series #2:
> 
> Lion King
> Ariel
> Toon Hole
> Panda
> Monkey
> Pongo Chaser
> Penny Machine
> Poncho
> Snow White
> Little Green Men
> 
> Here is what I am looking for:
> 
> Nightmare Before Christmas 3"
> Nightmare Before Christmas 9"
> 
> I actually have multiples of each. I bought all of these a couple years ago hoping to trade some day. I have a perfect rating on bluray.com if you want a reference.
> 
> I will also sell just make me an offer.
> 
> Thanks guys



I'm interested in your Pongo and Snow White.  Which Nightmare ones are you looking for?


----------



## stacyinwonderland

I have Mickey's Garden from the have a laugh series if anyone is interested.  Im not looking for anything particular just wanting to trade with another one I like. Mostly interested in the park, have a laugh, cutesters, animation, and animal kingdom series.


----------



## eeyorelvr09

I am looking for a black and white create your own vinyls. Does anyone have one or both? Specifically the white. Disney does not have it available on thier website.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Hi.

I have Jessie and I am looking for Woody.

I have Madam Mim (Villians) and I am looking for Pete or Ursula.  

Both Jessie and Madam Mim have the card, box and foil.

Thanks!


----------



## Belle Ella

Just a recent list of what I have available to trade:

TRADES AVAILABLE

Animation:
Alice
Dodger
Phil
Quasimodo x2
Fairy Godmother
Pinocchio (donkey)
Clear Pink Elephant

Holiday 2:
Eyeball

Urban 5:
Argyle

Urban 6:
Black Zipper

Villains:
Prince John


WANT LIST

Disney Afternoon:
Rescue Rangers

Cutesters 1:
Bumble Bee
Crowned Hearts
Owl
Cinderella Castle Chaser

Park 6:
Abe Chaser
Adventureland Tiki

Park 5:
Mary Poppins Penguin

Park 4:
TOT Elevator
Nemo Sub

Park 2:
Snow White's Adventure

Toy Story:
Buzz Lightyear

Vinylmation Jr.:
Snow White

Other:
CM Pie Eyed Mickey
CM VoluntEARs


----------



## Belle Ella

Tweaked my list a tiny bit thanks to a couple of trades.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

The only one I want from Muppets 2 is *JANICE* so if anyone winds up with a *JANICE* they dont want or multiples please PM me!!


----------



## db22sj

Help! i have a park 6 donald duck wet paint figure and my girlfriend really wanted the park 6 space mountain figure. Would anyone like to straight trade for this? 
Thanks!


----------



## Pumbaa7287

db22sj said:


> Help! i have a park 6 donald duck wet paint figure and my girlfriend really wanted the park 6 space mountain figure. Would anyone like to straight trade for this?
> Thanks!



db, i could do that trade for you, but you'll need more posts here i think before we can send each other our address via pm. I think you need 10 posts to be able to send messages.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

*To Trade:*
Toy Story-Jessie w/ card
Villains-Stromboli w/ card

*Want:*
Toy Story-Woody
Villains-Ursula


----------



## tap & dap

*Hi, we are looking to see if anyone has any extras to trade 
We are looking for the  following vinylmations.

DCL Disney Wonder Mexican Riviera.
*






*DCL Disney Alaska 
*





*DCL Disney Caribbean *






*thanks we have many to trade 

tomaphillips@earthlink.net*


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Tinkerboy00 said:


> Available for Trade:
> Cutester 2 Squirrel
> Cutester 2 Doughnut (Box and Card)
> Cutester Mushroom (box and card)
> Villains Prince John (box and card)
> Villains Kaa from the Jungle Book (box and card)
> Animation 1 Quasimodo (box and card)
> Muppets Rowlf
> 
> WANT:
> 
> Park 1:
> Yeti
> Cinderella's Castle
> Kermit
> Haunted Mansion Wallpaper
> Red Balloon Chaser
> 
> Park 2:
> Snow White
> Ariel
> Herbie
> 9" Pooh and Piglet
> 9" Test Track
> 
> Park 4:
> Kungaloosh Chaser
> Nemo
> Epcot 82
> 9" Epcot World Showcase
> 
> Park 5:
> Sorcerer Mickey
> Haunted Mansion Clock
> Magic Mirror
> 
> Park 6:
> MK/Epcot Street Sign
> Norway Troll
> 
> Cutester 1:
> Ladybug
> Cupcake
> Cinderella's Castle
> 
> Cutester 2:
> Blue Candy/Chocolates
> 
> Holiday 2:
> 9" Halloween Graveyard
> 
> Muppets:
> Miss Piggy
> Fozzie
> Swedish Chef
> 
> Big Eyes:
> Marie
> 
> 09 LE Holiday:
> Candy Corn
> 
> 10 Cinderella's 60th Anniversary
> 
> 10 - 9" Day of the Dead
> 
> Star Wars:
> CP30
> Princess Leia
> R2D2
> Yoda
> Darth Vader
> 
> Villains:
> Ursula
> Cruella Deville
> 
> Upcoming??
> The Land Epcot
> Spaceship Earth 2000
> 
> 
> Willing to trade or buy via paypal!! Just send me a PM!
> 
> 
> **Update list for a few more new ones up for trade**



Anyone up for a TRADE? Above is my list!!


----------



## Disneygirl86

Hello all! I have some I'd like to sell/trade. They are: 

From Park #3
Big Al
Carousel

Some from Park 5 I may be willing to sell/trade (I have the whole set including chaser) but it'd have to be a really good deal as I like having the whole set.

From Park #6
Cruise ship lifeboat

From Star Wars:
Lando

From Animation:
Fairy God Mother
Mushu

Apple from Cutesters 2

From Urban:
Cookie Jar
Palm tree
Red Gears from 5
Knight from Urban 5
Green Squares from Urban 4

From Nightmare Before Christmas
Jack Skellington

9" Holiday 2 Prancer Reindeer
9" Magic Kingdom

Keychains (vinlmation jr):
Chip (chaser)
Genie
Goofy

I am interested in 
From Urban 5
3D Mickey (Chaser)

From Park 1
Figmouse

From Park 4
SpectroMickey
Tower of Terror

From Park 6
Disney road sign

From Holiday 2
Mardi Gras

Have A Laugh Pete Chaser

Star Wars Darth Vader

Wall-E and Eve

Disney Afternoon
Chip and Dale Rescue Rangers set
Duck Tales set


----------



## madamegracey73

*EDITED LIST!*

Hey everyone,

I'm new to the boards  I have Vinylmations with cards and I'm looking to trade via mail.

To trade:
Buzz (Toy Story)
Buttercup (Toy Story) - Have multiples
Rex (Toy Story) - Have multiples
Hamm (Toy Story) - Have multiples
Blue Lava Lamp (Urban 5)
Floyd Pepper (Muppets 2)
Lew Zealand (Muppets 2)
Hula Minnie (Have a Laugh) *NO CARD*

Looking for:
Bullseye (Toy Story)
Weezy (Toy Story)
Evil Dr. Porkchop (Toy Story)
Pinocchio Boy (Animation 1)
Pink Elephant - Any variant (Animation 1)

Can't wait to trade with you all!


----------



## KristiLyn

I have for trade:
Park 6 Norway Troll
Toy Story Jessie
Have a Laugh Turtle
Have a Laugh Donald
Urban 3 Diver
Urban 3 Steampunk
Park 4 Epcot

I am looking to trade/buy:
Park 2 Snow White
Park 2 Mike Mouse
Park 2 Little Green Men


----------



## HowieHowie

KristiLyn said:


> I have for trade:
> Park 6 Norway Troll
> Toy Story Jessie
> Have a Laugh Turtle
> Have a Laugh Donald
> Urban 3 Diver
> Urban 3 Steampunk
> Park 4 Epcot
> 
> I am looking to trade/buy:
> Park 4 POTC Guard Dog
> Park 4 Nemo
> Park 4 SpectroMickey
> Park 4 Leopard
> Park 3 Eagle
> Park 2 Snow White
> Park 2 Mike Mouse
> Park 6 All of them (except Norway Troll)



I have Park 3 Eagle, I am interested in your Park 4 Epcot.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

To trade:
Clock Cleaner-Have A Laugh (no card)
Jessie-Toy Story (card)

Looking for:
Villains (not Madam Mim, Pete or Stomboli)
Woody-Toy Story


----------



## KristiLyn

HowieHowie said:


> I have Park 3 Eagle, I am interested in your Park 4 Epcot.



I just received park 3 eagle in another trade... Sorry.


----------



## hkfpstudio

Hello all! I have some I'd like to sell. They are: 

1. Disney Vinylmation 3" Sorcerers Apprentice Mickey 
2. Disney Vinylmation 3" Dumbo 
3. Disney Vinylmation Celebrations 1st Visit Hong Kong

ALL are from Hong Kong Disneyland (HKDL)
Made for Celebrating Hong Kong Disneyland 5th Anniversary 
Available at Hong Kong Disneyland Only

4. Vinylmation Pirate Hero of the Caribbean Mickey JAPAN

From Japan

PM for the price and shipping (accept paypal for payment), 200% money back guarantee if it is not real. 

Thanks.


----------



## madamegracey73

Updated list! 



madamegracey73 said:


> *EDITED LIST!*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the boards  I have Vinylmations with cards and I'm looking to trade via mail.
> 
> To trade:
> Buzz (Toy Story)
> Buttercup (Toy Story) - Have multiples
> Rex (Toy Story) - Have multiples
> Hamm (Toy Story) - Have multiples
> Blue Lava Lamp (Urban 5)
> Floyd Pepper (Muppets 2)
> Lew Zealand (Muppets 2)
> Hula Minnie (Have a Laugh) *NO CARD*
> 
> Looking for:
> Bullseye (Toy Story)
> Weezy (Toy Story)
> Evil Dr. Porkchop (Toy Story)
> Pinocchio Boy (Animation 1)
> Pink Elephant - Any variant (Animation 1)
> 
> Can't wait to trade with you all!


----------



## buzzcoleman14

Chasers for Trade
P3 Small world flowers
TS Evil Dr. Porkchop

Star Wars
Leia
Lando

Park 3 
Elephant Bathing Pool
Herbie
Pirate Auctioneer
Carousel
Small World Flowers Chaser

Park 5
Carousel of Progress
Haunted Mansion Clock

Urban 3 
WDW puzzle

HAL
Mickey's Garden

Toy Story
Woody
Bullseye
Evil Dr. Porkchop

Villains
Cruella
Old Hag

Animation
Aladdin
Peter Pan

Park 6
Primevil Whirl
Orange Monorail
Space Mountain 

I am interested in...
Storm Trooper
Darth Vader
Hollywood Studios
Lotso
Abe
3D Mickey

And others from these series...
Park 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
Star Wars
9" figures


----------



## buzzcoleman14

KristiLyn said:


> I have for trade:
> Park 6 Norway Troll
> Toy Story Jessie
> Have a Laugh Turtle
> Have a Laugh Donald
> Urban 3 Diver
> Urban 3 Steampunk
> Park 4 Epcot
> 
> I am looking to trade/buy:
> Park 4 POTC Guard Dog
> Park 4 Nemo
> Park 4 SpectroMickey
> Park 4 Leopard
> Park 4 Goofy
> Park 3 Herbie
> Park 3 Pirate Auctioneer
> Park 2 Snow White
> Park 2 Mike Mouse
> Park 2 Little Green Men
> Park 6 All of them (except Norway Troll)



KristiLyn
I am interested in your Park 4 Epcot,  I have a few from Park 6 up for trade...Primevil Whirl, Space Mountain, and Orange Monorail.  Email me if you want to work out a trade!


----------



## buzzcoleman14

Chasers for Trade
P3 Small world flowers
TS Evil Dr. Porkchop

Park 3 
Elephant Bathing Pool
Herbie
Pirate Auctioneer
Carousel
Small World Flowers Chaser

Park 5
Carousel of Progress
Haunted Mansion Clock

Urban 3 
WDW puzzle

HAL
Mickey's Garden

Toy Story
Woody
Bullseye
Evil Dr. Porkchop

Park 6
Primevil Whirl
Orange Monorail
Space Mountain 

I am interested in...
Storm Trooper
Darth Vader
Hollywood Studios
Lotso
Abe
3D Mickey
Obi Wan

And others from these series...
Park 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
Star Wars
9" figures


----------



## ChristyandDave

Desperately looking for Janice and Zoot from the Muppets 2 collection. Anyone have them and willing to trade?
Also looking for Madame Mimm and Cruella from Villains

Willing to trade:
Villains - Kaa, Banzai, Stromboli, Prince John
HAL - Pluto's Sweater, Pluto's Surprise, Possibly Conductor Pete Chaser for the right trade
Urban - Hippie
Toy Story - Big Baby, Buzz Lightyear
Animation - Marie, Quasimodo, Phil
Muppets 2 - Penguin, Dr. Strangepork, Pepe, Lou Zealand

PM me if interested


----------



## daisy 'n donald

madamegracey73 said:


> Updated list!



hi!
i have an extra bullseye that i'm looking to trade...do you still have a buzz to trade?

thanks!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Does anyone have the Pirate Mickey vinylmation?  I want one so bad but they are so expensive on eBay!


----------



## tap & dap

Does anyone have a extra San Francisco Cable car vinylmation? 







have lots of traders

thanks
tomaphillips@earthlink.net


----------



## MyMuse

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Does anyone have the Pirate Mickey vinylmation?  I want one so bad but they are so expensive on eBay!





tap & dap said:


> Does anyone have a extra San Francisco Cable car vinylmation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have lots of traders
> 
> thanks
> tomaphillips@earthlink.net



OMG!!! love love love both of these!!!


----------



## Cindy Girl

HI!  Doping someone out there might have the cutesters 1 chaser Cinderella's castle to trade.

I have the chaser from Park 3 the blue It's a small world with flowers or I could get blind boxes from cutesters 2 Have a laugh etc.  

Please PM me 

Thanks,

CG


----------



## Belle Ella

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Does anyone have the Pirate Mickey vinylmation?  I want one so bad but they are so expensive on eBay!



I was able to get him! He's awesome, but not the cheapest in the world considering he comes all the way from Japan.


----------



## Belle Ella

tap & dap said:


> Does anyone have a extra San Francisco Cable car vinylmation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have lots of traders
> 
> thanks
> tomaphillips@earthlink.net



As of right now, the likelihood is low. The SF store received a pretty low first shipment last weekend. But there will be more. Just wait it out. I'll be heading to SF myself when I hear they get another shipment in. I have to pick that one up for myself and a few friends to boot. I love it so.


----------



## HowieHowie

KristiLyn said:


> I just received park 3 eagle in another trade... Sorry.



I sent you a PM


----------



## goofytiggerfan

What do you think is the best price for a vinylmation on ebay? Just for one?


----------



## HowieHowie

goofytiggerfan said:


> What do you think is the best price for a vinylmation on ebay? Just for one?



depends on what that one is.  each one has it's own value due to popularity and edition size (if any) so your question needs to be specified before an answer can be given


----------



## goofytiggerfan

HowieHowie said:


> depends on what that one is.  each one has it's own value due to popularity and edition size (if any) so your question needs to be specified before an answer can be given



More along the lines of DCL smokestack I guess?


----------



## tap & dap

Belle Ella said:


> As of right now, the likelihood is low. The SF store received a pretty low first shipment last weekend. But there will be more. Just wait it out. I'll be heading to SF myself when I hear they get another shipment in. I have to pick that one up for myself and a few friends to boot. I love it so.



would u be willing to pick one up for me


----------



## k2diz

New to this Vinylmation Addiction.

I am looking for a few...

Toy Story - Woody
Muppets 2 - Sgt Floyd Pepper
Muppets 1 - Fozzy, Rowlf, Beaker
Animation - Mushu

Willing to trade away a few...

Toy Story - Jessie
Animation - Peter Pan
Urban 3 - Diver
Laugh - Baby Seal, Turtle

PM Me if you are interested.


----------



## jaygalterio

I have an extra full set of Muppets Series 2 Vinylmations that I am interested in trading for any of the other recent sets. (The set does not include the mystery figure.)

I picked up a full case of the Muppets just to make sure that I would have a set to keep. So if anyone has done the same with one of the other recent sets and would like an even swap, send me a PM.

Thanks!

-J


----------



## VinylmationFireworks

buzzcoleman14 said:


> Chasers for Trade
> P3 Small world flowers
> TS Evil Dr. Porkchop
> 
> Park 3
> Elephant Bathing Pool
> Herbie
> Pirate Auctioneer
> Carousel
> Small World Flowers Chaser
> 
> Park 5
> Carousel of Progress
> *Haunted Mansion Clock*
> Urban 3
> WDW puzzle
> 
> HAL
> Mickey's Garden
> 
> Toy Story
> Woody
> Bullseye
> Evil Dr. Porkchop
> 
> Park 6
> Primevil Whirl
> Orange Monorail
> Space Mountain
> 
> I am interested in...
> Storm Trooper
> Darth Vader
> Hollywood Studios
> Lotso
> Abe
> 3D Mickey
> Obi Wan
> 
> And others from these series...
> Park 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
> Star Wars
> 9" figures



Trade Lotso for Haunted Mansion Clock?


----------



## Cindy Girl

Hi!

I have the parks 3 chaser the blue Its a small world with flowers and the
have a laugh chaser Pete the conductor.  I will trade both for the Cutester 1 chaser Cinderella's castle.  Thanks!


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

Updated List of 3inch Vinyls to Trade
***All come with cards and boxes unless noted

Full Sets to trade including chasers:
Star Wars
Animations

Full Sets Without Chasers:
Star Wars
Urban 5
Urban 6

Individuals vinyls:
Park 3: Sam the Eagle
Urban 3: Hamburger
Cutesters Too: Donut, Blue Candy, Tiger Kid
Toy Story: Big Baby, Lotso, Buzz
Urban 5: Popcorn, Red Gears, Lava Lamp
Urban 6: Green Thumb, Bumble Bee
Muppets 1: Chef(no card)
Have a Laugh: Lonesome Ghost
Animations: Clear Pink Elephant Chaser

3 inch in Tins
SF Exclusive Cable Car sealed in Tin

*Wants:*
***also looking for cards, but ask anyways
Park 4: All
Urban 2: Patchwork, Cosmos, Chinese Writing, Mickey's Cartoon
Pirates: All
Muppets 2: Pigs in Space Miss Piggy, Pepe the Shrimp

3 inch Tins/Special Releases:
NY Exclusive Taxi(Pend from MyMuse--thank you! )
Hong Kong Exclusive Dumbo

9 inch:
Coppenhagen Exclusive Viking
Kidada


----------



## crocko

Jumping in to subscribe to this thread.

In the next few days, I will get through my vinylmations and post what I have available for trade.  See ya!


----------



## MyMuse

curiouslittleoyster said:


> Updated List of 3inch Vinyls to Trade
> ***All come with cards and boxes unless noted
> 
> Full Sets to trade including chasers:
> Star Wars
> Animations
> 
> Full Sets Without Chasers:
> Star Wars
> Urban 5
> Urban 6
> 
> Individuals vinyls:
> Park 3: Herbie, Sam the Eagle
> Urban 3: Hamburger
> Cutesters Too: Donut, Blue Candy, Tiger Kid
> Toy Story: Big Baby, Lotso, Buzz
> Urban 5: Popcorn, Red Gears, Lava Lamp
> Urban 6: Green Thumb, Bumble Bee
> Muppets 1: Chef(no card)
> Have a Laugh: Lonesome Ghost
> 
> 3 inch in Tins
> SF Exclusive Cable Car sealed in Tin
> 
> *Wants:*
> ***also looking for cards, but ask anyways
> Park 4: All
> Urban 2: Patchwork, Cosmos, Chinese Writing, Mickey's Cartoon
> Pirates: All
> Muppets 2: Pigs in Space Miss Piggy, Shrimp
> 
> NY Exclusive Minnie as Statue of Liberty
> Hong Kong Exclusive Dumbo
> Tokyo Pirate Mickey




oooohhh, I have a minnie liberty for your cable car?


----------



## HowieHowie

goofytiggerfan said:


> More along the lines of DCL smokestack I guess?



I'd say anywhere from $20-$25 including shipping.  I say that because it's a Park 4 which is already in high demand but not one of the more popular figures from that set.  If you can get it for anything less than $20 jump on that but a decent price is $20-$25 like I said.  I wouldn't go above $30 though.


----------



## ChristyandDave

curiouslittleoyster said:


> Updated List of 3inch Vinyls to Trade
> ***All come with cards and boxes unless noted
> 
> Full Sets to trade including chasers:
> Star Wars
> Animations
> 
> Full Sets Without Chasers:
> Star Wars
> Urban 5
> Urban 6
> 
> Individuals vinyls:
> Park 3: Herbie, Sam the Eagle
> Urban 3: Hamburger
> Cutesters Too: Donut, Blue Candy, Tiger Kid
> Toy Story: Big Baby, Lotso, Buzz
> Urban 5: Popcorn, Red Gears, Lava Lamp
> Urban 6: Green Thumb, Bumble Bee
> Muppets 1: Chef(no card)
> Have a Laugh: Lonesome Ghost
> 
> 3 inch in Tins
> SF Exclusive Cable Car sealed in Tin
> 
> *Wants:*
> ***also looking for cards, but ask anyways
> Park 4: All
> Urban 2: Patchwork, Cosmos, Chinese Writing, Mickey's Cartoon
> Pirates: All
> Muppets 2: Pigs in Space Miss Piggy, Shrimp
> 
> NY Exclusive Minnie as Statue of Liberty
> Hong Kong Exclusive Dumbo
> Tokyo Pirate Mickey



If by Shrimp, you mean Pepe from Muppets 2, I'll trade him for Herbie!  PM me.


----------



## KristiLyn

This is what I have left to trade:

HAL (all with cards)
clock tower
donald
ostrich
pluto's sweater 
baby seal
lonesome ghost
chip and dale

Park 6
Norway Troll

Toy Story (with card)
Jessie
Rex

Villians (with cards)
Cruella 
Pete

Urban 5 (with cards)
full set no chaser

Animation (with cards
full set no chaser

Wants:
Villians:
Ursula (really really really want!)
Kaa

Park 2:
Little Green Man
Mike Mouse
Snow White

Park 4:
Nemo
POTC Guard Dog
Spectro Mickey
Plane Crazy Mickey

Park 5:
Stitch


----------



## buzzcoleman14

Traders
P4 Epcot (looking to get a 9", will combine others with this)
P5 Pirate
P5 Carousel of Progress
P5 Buzz
TS Rex 
TS Jessie
P6 Monorail
U6 Sumo
U6 Bee
M2 Link 
U5 Xray


Looking for...
any from these series....
9"
TRON!!!
Pirates
Sports
Tron
Star Wars
Park 4 and 5
AP vinyls
international

or these..
P6 Lifeboat
P3 toontown
U5 Cuppa Tea
U3 Wolf Boy
U3 Diver
Muppets Swedish Chef
Muppets Bunsen
Muppets Beeker
Muppets Rizzo
Muppets 2 Dr. Teeth
Muppets 2 Zoot
Muppets 2 Scooter



I will listen for any offers.  Will combine most or all for chasers or 9"!

my email username is buzzcoleman14  and i use gmail


----------



## crocko

Anyone collect the Juniors?

I have a set of the 16 series 2 juniors that are shown on the big box:

Goofy, Jr.
Donald, Jr.
Pluto, Jr.
Buzz, Jr.
Pooh, Jr.
Figment, Jr.
Snow White, Jr.
Peter Pan, Jr.
Cheshire Cat, Jr.
Woody, Jr.
Cinderella, Jr.
Nemo, Jr.
Genie, Jr.
Minnie, Jr.
Bambi, Jr.
Tigger, Jr.

Will discuss trades, but also willing to sell straight up.

PM me if you want to discuss prices.

Thanks!


----------



## mafpi

I have the AP Goofy and Ariel.  I really want the Donald Admiral Dream Set


----------



## HowieHowie

Here's my list:

Special Tins:
Liberty Minnie x3
Taxi Tin x6 3 PENDING HAVE 3LEFT

Toy Story: no card unless specified
Lotso x2
Buzz
Woody x2
Jesse x2
Bullseye
Buttercup (with card) x2
Hamm (with card)
Rex
Big Baby (with card)
Green Army Man (with card)

Animation:
Peter Pan
Alice
Clear Pink Elephant x2
Dark Solid PInk Elephant
Pinocchio Variant x2
Dodger
Phil x2
Naveen

Villains:
Ratcliffe
Old Hag (no card/box)

Star Wars no cards for any:
Han
Leia
Lando

Cutesters 2:
Gift (no card)
Gift (with card)
Smores
Blue Candy x2 (with card)
Mushroom x2 (with card)
Dounut (with card)

Holiday 1:
Easter Bunny (no card/box)

HAL all with cards:
Early to bed Donald
Seal
Pluto's Sweater
Ostrich
Hula Minnie
Mickey's Garden
Winter Storage

Park 3:
Jungle Cruise
Castle
Toontown Trolly x2
Big Al
America Sings x2
Pirate Guy x2
Animation
Herbie

Urban 3:
Cursive

Park 6:
Runaway Brain Combo Topper ONLY
Monstro
Green Wet Paint
Lifeboat

Holiday 2:
Candy Cane (no card/box)

Muppets 2:
Link Hogthrob

Urban 5 all with cards:
Cup-o-tea
Blue/Orange gears/Yellow x2
Knight x2
X-Ray
Argyle x2
Squiddy
Red Gears
Popcorn
Punk Rock

Urban 6:
Gumball combo NIB

Heres what I'm looking for: I prefer the cards if available, the box and foil are not necessary

Park 1:
Yeti
Teacups
Stars
Balloon Chaser
Fireworks

Park 2:
Snow White
Mike Mouse
Pongo Chaser
Crossroads (haha yeah right)

Park 3:
Carnotaurus (again, haha yeah right)
Test track combo WDW (again, haha yeah right x3)

Park 4:
Peter Pan's Flight (again, haha yeah right x4)

Urban 1:
Monster
Gold Chaser

Both Cast Chasers

Star Wars:
Ghost Obi Wan

Park 6:
Road Sign Variants
Wet Paint Variants
MK/EPCOT Road Sign

Urban 5:
3D Chaser

Urban 6:
Sundae x2
Texting (variants)

Sports Jr.
Home Plate

Jr. 1:
Flames
Lightning Bolt

Cutester 2:
Bubbles (variant)
Candies (variant)
Green Apple

Pirates set of 12. I'm almost done with a Toy Story set of 11 as I just need i think 3 more. I'd be willing to do the 11 for 11 and find Barbosa somewhere else if anyone is willing to do this

Disney Dream Admiral Donald

Tins:
Castaway
Pirate Mickey
Cinderella Tin
Gingerbread

Cards Wanted:
Chasers:
Tom Morrow
Santa
Green Tea
Small World
Message Hearts
Evil Dr. Porkchop

Park:
All Park 4 except monorail, leopard, colonel, tower of terror, plane crazy
Park 5 Yeti
park 2 LGM, Poncho
Red Monorail

Urban:
Who's There?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

For Trade:
Woody with card

Looking for:
Villains series
Pirates Series


----------



## clunky

I've got 5 vinylmations up for trade, with cards :

Have a Laugh - Baby Seal (Mickey and the Seal)
Urban #5 - Hippie (with foil, card & box)
Urban #5 - Blue / Yellow Gears

Toy Story with foil box & card - Jesse, Hamm (regular)

Willing to trade for the following :
The Tiki design from Park Series 6
Any monorail other than Green (got green)
The Colonel (from Adventurer's Club) or the Flowery Tiger from Park Series 4.
Woody, Buzz or Bullseye from the Toy Story series.
Cutesters #2 Candy Apples or Soda Pop (any)
From the Animation series #1 I'd love Alice
The Graveyard design from the Holiday Series #2.

I will be willing to entertain trades from earlier series (2010 to 2009).

Any of the Pirates of the Carribbean Series (love the skeletons!).
_
I also have the Silver knight from Urban #5 that I would be willing to part with, but it would have to be for The Colonel or 3D Mickey._

PM me with any offers!


----------



## Missygibbles

Here are some vinyls I am looking for, and those I have to trade. 

I need:
Evil Dr. Porkchop Chaser
Sweetums from Muppets 1
Miss Piggy from Muppets 1
Most of Park 4 or Park 5
Mardi Gras from Holiday 2
Clovers from Holiday 2
Groundhog from Holiday 2
Red Valentines Hearts from Holiday 2
Easter Chick from Holiday 2
Eyeball from Holiday 2
Summer Santa Chaser from Holiday 2
Pumpkin Jack from Nightmare Before Christmas
Oogie Boogie from Nightmare Before Christmas
Any Pirates

I have to trade:
Conductor Pete Chaser
3 San Francisco Cable Car Vinylmations
Lotso (no card)
Angry Emu from HAL
Mickey's Garden from HAL
Clock Tower from HAL
Turtle from HAL
Lonesome Ghost from HAL
Pluto's Sweater from HAL
Chip & Dale Winter Storage from HAL
Early to Bed Donald from HAL
Swimsuit Goofy from HAL
Link Hogthrob from Muppets 2
First Mate Piggy from Muppets 2


----------



## disneygal922

Hi Everyone! 
 I have a:
Park 5 Pirate Helmsman (no card)
Urban 3 Cheeseburger 
Urban 3 Gears

Looking for:
Urban 3 Palm trees

Any Park 1 or 2

Park 4 - Epcot, SpectroMickey, IASW leopard, POTC Guard Dog, Tower of Terror Elevator, or the Colonel chaser

Park 5 - Haunted Mansion clock, Tom Morrow chaser

Animation - Simba topper, Alice, Peter Pan, Pinocchio, Pink Elephant chaser


----------



## 20thingamabobs

Hi all! I'm still fairly new to the whole vinylmation thing but when I get into something I jump head first so I'd like to start trading. Here's my trades/wants:

*Trades (all have their cards and boxes):*

Villans:
Shan-Yu x 3
Pete

Have a Laugh:
Pluto's Sweater x 3
How to Swim Goofy
Conductor Pete (chaser)

Animation:
Mushu x 2
Dodger
Alice
Fairy Godmother
Phil

Toy Story:
Big Baby
Green Army Man
Lotso

Urban 5:
Popcorn
Silver Knight

*Wants/Looking for:*

Villans:
Hag
Banzai
Jafar (chaser)

Animation:
Pinocchio (regular or variant)

Toy Story:
Buttercup
Evil Dr. Porkchop (chaser)

Have a Laugh:
Winter Storage Chip & Dale
Hula Minnie
Clock Cleaner

Urban 5:
Squiddy
Pink Rock Star
Blue/Yellow Gear


----------



## HowieHowie

20thingamabobs I sent you a PM


----------



## Cindy Girl

Have: 
San Francisco 3"
San Friancisco 9" (will only use towards Cinderella's castle)

AP Ariel
AP Goofy
CM plaid
CM voluntear
HAL chaser pete
p3 chaser IASW flowers
hal ostrich
hal pumpkin (no card)
HAL clock
TS green army man
big al
bulleseye 
bee
 doll from cutesters1

WANT:

Cinderella's castle (cutesters 1 chaser) This is my #! want!!!
Alaska DCL totem
Inaugral Dream 

Thanks,

jenn


----------



## Family-of-4

Hi All,

We just returned from WDW last night.  Today, our DS9 has decided the Vinylmation characters are cool and wished he'd bought one with his souvenir money.  Is it safe buying these off of ebay? -- I know some of the pin sellers are to be avoided on ebay.


----------



## Cindy Girl

Family-of-4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We just returned from WDW last night.  Today, our DS9 has decided the Vinylmation characters are cool and wished he'd bought one with his souvenir money.  Is it safe buying these off of ebay? -- I know some of the pin sellers are to be avoided on ebay.



There are a bunch available on disneystore.com I would go there first.  The prices can be higher than the disney store and right now there is a 20% coupon.  if you have a disney store near you they have them there too.

I love the little buggers myself.  

good luck!!


----------



## Family-of-4

Cindy Girl said:


> There are a bunch available on disneystore.com I would go there first.  The prices can be higher than the disney store and right now there is a 20% coupon.  if you have a disney store near you they have them there too.
> 
> I love the little buggers myself.
> 
> good luck!!



Awesome - thanks for the tip on the 20% off this weekend!


----------



## eeyorelvr09

All have cards unless specified. In most instances there is no card due to the recent trades within Disney Stores. Also, highlighted are some on eBay to be sold, but will be added if they do not sell. 

*HAVES*
Have A Laugh
Pluto's Sweater
Turtle
Clock Cleaner

Toy Story
Jesse
Army Man- NO CARD
Bullseye- NO CARD
Wheezy- NO CARD

Villain
Shan Yu
Gov. Radcliff
Kaa

Animation
Marie x2
Quasimono x 3
Naveen x 3
Phil
Aladdin
Peter Pan
Fairy Godmother
Dodger

Urban
#5 Rock Star
#5 Squiddy x 2
#5 Sun
#5 Argyle NO CARD
#5 Cuppa Tea- Loose Head
#6 Evil Queen Bee

Robots
Steam Punk

Miscellaneous
Cutesters 2 Yellow Bubbles
Muppets 2 Pepe
Clear Orange

*WANTS*
Any Park 6 Besides Cosmic Ray and Carousel of Progress
Muppets 1 Swedish Chef
Cutester Cinderella Chaser (Willing to trade multiple for it)
9" UP House
Park 5 Haunted Mansion
Park 5 Stitch
Park 5 Magic Mirror


----------



## claireV

Does anyone have a duplicate Kaa they'd want to trade? If so, I can give you a list of what I have; Kaa is my favorite and I just can't seem to get my hands on him.


----------



## eeyorelvr09

claireV- I have Kaa and willing to trade depending on what you have. My list is one up from your post. You can PM me if you want.


----------



## 20thingamabobs

Hey all, here is my updated trade/want list:

Trades:

*Animation*

Mushu x 2
Dodger
Marie
Phil
Alice
Fairy Godmother

*Villians*

Shan-Yu x 3
Pete x 2
Gov. Ratcliffe
Old Hag

*Toy Story*

Lotso
Big Baby
Green Army Man

*Have a Laugh*

Pluto's Sweater

*Urban #5*

Green Argyle
Popcorn
*
Wants/Looking for:*

*Animation*

Pinocchio (regular donkey form)

*Toy Story*

Evil Doctor Porkchop (chaser)

*Have A Laugh*

Winter Storage Chip & Dale
Hula Minnie

*Urban #5*

Pink Rock Star

*Robots*

Any - don't even have one yet

*Would also be interested in any other the other series that I haven't listed as I don't have anything from them.*

Let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## TexasEric

Hey All,
Just got back from the parks where my kids found Vinylmations and LOVE them.  We decided to collect the Jr. Series #2 (in the orange and blue box).  We got a whole bunch, but have a few duplicates we would like to trade.

Duplicates we have:

Genie
Cinderella
Donald
Minnie

We are looking for:

Tigger
Pooh
Peter Pan
Buzz

Any chance someone out there is willing to do some trades?  We only have the little guys (in excellent condition)--no stickers or packaging.

Thanks!


----------



## HowieHowie

Have: All figures come with tin/card unless otherwise specified. I have no boxes for any of these

Special Tins:
Liberty Minnie x3
Taxi Tin x5
I <3 NY x3

Other Releases:
Mexico Flag never opened

Sets: only willing to trade one of my sets for Pirates.
Urban 5 Set of 11 x2 (both with cards)
Robots Set of 11 (with cards)
Toy Story Set of 11 The following in the set have cards:
Buttercup
Wheezy
Hamm
Army Man
Big Baby

The next few are the following extra Toy Story ones I have. Only Buttercup comes with a card:
Lotso
Woody
Jesse
Buttercup (with card)

Animation:
Dark Solid PInk Elephant
Pinocchio Variant
Dodger
Phil
Naveen

Villains:
Ratcliffe

Star Wars no cards for the series:
Han
Leia
Lando

Cutesters 2:
Gift (no card)
Gift (with card)
Smores
Blue Candy x2 (with card)
Mushroom x2 (with card)
Dounut (with card)

Holiday 1:
Easter Bunny (no card)

HAL all with cards:
Early to bed Donald
Seal x2
Pluto's Sweater
Hula Minnie
Mickey's Garden
Winter Storage
Turtle
Swimming Goofy
Conductor Pete

Park 3:
Jungle Cruise
Castle
Toontown Trolly x2
Big Al
America Sings x2
Pirate Guy x2
Animation
Herbie

Urban 3:
Cursive

Park 6 no cards with series:
Runaway Brain Combo Topper ONLY
Monstro
Lifeboat

Holiday 2:
Candy Cane (no card)

Muppets 2:
Link Hogthrob

Urban 5 all with cards: (separate from above set)
3D Chaser x3
Cup-o-tea
Blue/Orange gears/Yellow x3
Knight x2
X-Ray x2
Lava Lamp
Argyle x2
Popcorn
Squiddy x2
Red Gears
Popcorn x2
Punk Rock

Urban 6:
Gumball combo NIB

Robots separate from set above with cards:
Circuit-Bot (Chaser) Possibly able to add it to my set of 11 listed above but rather not.

Heres what I'm looking for: I prefer the cards if available, the box and foil are not necessary

Park 1:
Yeti
Teacups
Stars
Balloon Chaser
Fireworks

Park 2:
Snow White
Mike Mouse
Pongo Chaser
Crossroads (haha yeah right)

Park 3:
Carnotaurus (again, haha yeah right)
Test track combo WDW (again, haha yeah right x3)

Park 4:
Peter Pan's Flight (again, haha yeah right x4)

Urban 1:
Monster
Gold Chaser

Both Cast Chasers

Star Wars:
Ghost Obi Wan

Park 6:
Road Sign Variants
Wet Paint Variants
MK/EPCOT Road Sign

Urban 6:
Sundae x2
Texting (variants)

Urban 7:
Penguin x3
Alien x2
Alien Variant x2
Spaghetti and Meatballs x2
Paint Splatter x3
Paint Splatter Variant
Dark Side of the Mouse
Rotary Phone
Rotary Phone Variant
Jukebox x2

Sports Jr.
Home Plate

Jr. 1:
Flames
Lightning Bolt

Cutester 2:
Bubbles (variant)
Candies (variant)
Green Apple

Disney Dream Admiral Donald

Tins:
Castaway
Pirate Mickey
Cinderella Tin

Cards Wanted:
Chasers:
Tom Morrow
Santa
Green Tea
Small World
Message Hearts
Evil Dr. Porkchop

Park:
All Park 4 except monorail, leopard, colonel, tower of terror, plane crazy
Park 5 Yeti
park 2 LGM, Poncho
Red Monorail

Urban:
Who's There?


----------



## disneygal922

I have a Cutester Like You... Schooly (with card) and an Urban 3 Cheeseburger up for trade.  Looking for Park 5 Haunted Mansion, Buzz, and Tom Morrow as well as Park 4 Epcot, SpectroMickey, the Colonel. Any Park 1 and 2 are welcome also.  Oh and Animation Pinocchio.


----------



## DisneyDude_82

Haves:

Urban 5:
Sweat vest (sorry don't know what to call it)
Teapot/cuppa tea
Octopus

Muppets 2:
Floyd Pepper

Holiday 2:
Pumpkin (this is my wife's VM and she wants the St.Patrick's Lucky one)

Have a Laugh:
Clock Cleaners

Park 6:
Monorail Orange


Wants:

Now these are the priorities/major wants

Park 6:
the WDW road signs

Robots:
most of them, except for El Elektro and the communications bot 

As I said the wife wants the St.Patricks Holiday 2 for the Pumpkin.

The so-so wants:

Pirates
Jack Sparrow

Park 5
Pirate Helmsmen
Yeti

Park 4
Green monorail

Star Wars
yoda and r2


----------



## 20thingamabobs

Hey all, here is my updated trade/want list:

Trades:

Animation

Mushu
Dodger
Marie
Phil
Alice
Fairy Godmother

Villians

Shan-Yu
Pete
Gov. Ratcliffe
Old Hag
Bonzai

Toy Story

Lotso
Big Baby
Green Army Man
Rex

Have a Laugh

Pluto's Sweater

Urban #5

Green Argyle
Popcorn
Blue Lava Lamp

Wants/Looking for:

Park 2 

Red Monorail (I don't have too high of hopes of getting this one but I want it SOOO bad)

Park 3
Any except Blue Monorail and Animation

Animation

Pinocchio (regular donkey form)

Have A Laugh

Winter Storage Chip & Dale
Hula Minnie

Urban #5

Pink Rock Star

Robots

Any except Love Bot and Audio Sonic Bot

Would also be interested in any other the other series that I haven't listed as I don't have anything from them.

Let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## ahall4disney

HELP!!!!  I am wanting to start collecting vinylmations (no matter how hard I try, I will never get the spelling right) but I have no clue where to start!  I really like the Bakery Collection, but there are SO many different collections to look for!  Is there a site, or something online I can go to to look at ALL of the collections in one spot?  
THANKS!!


----------



## KristiLyn

ahall4disney said:


> HELP!!!!  I am wanting to start collecting vinylmations (no matter how hard I try, I will never get the spelling right) but I have no clue where to start!  I really like the Bakery Collection, but there are SO many different collections to look for!  Is there a site, or something online I can go to to look at ALL of the collections in one spot?
> THANKS!!



I use www.vinylmation.net


----------



## KristiLyn

20thingamabobs said:


> Hey all, here is my updated trade/want list:
> 
> 
> Green Army Man
> 
> Wants/Looking for:
> 
> 
> Urban #5
> 
> Pink Rock Star
> 
> Let me know if anyone is interested!



Would you want to trade green army man for pink rock star?


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Cindy Girl said:


> Have:
> San Francisco 3"
> San Friancisco 9" (will only use towards Cinderella's castle)
> 
> AP Ariel
> AP Goofy
> CM plaid
> CM voluntear
> HAL chaser pete
> p3 chaser IASW flowers
> hal ostrich
> hal pumpkin (no card)
> HAL clock
> TS green army man
> big al
> bulleseye
> bee
> doll from cutesters1
> 
> WANT:
> 
> Cinderella's castle (cutesters 1 chaser) This is my #! want!!!
> Alaska DCL totem
> Inaugral Dream
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> jenn


I would love to trade for the AP Ariel!!!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

*Available for Trade:*
Cutester 2 Squirrel
Cutester Too Doughnuts (box and card)
Cutester Mushroom (box and card)
Villains Robin Hood Prince John (box and card)
Villians Jungle Book Kaa (box and card)
Animation 1 Quaimodo (box and card)
Muppets Rowlf

*WANT:*
Park 1:
Yeti
Cinderella's Castle
Kermit
Haunted Mansion Wallpaper
Red Balloon Chaser

Park 2:
Snow White
Ariel
Herbie
9" Pooh and Piglet
9" Test Track

Park 4:
Kungaloosh Chaser
Nemo
Epcot 82
9" Epcot World Showcase

Park 5:
Sorcerer Mickey
Haunted Mansion Clock

Park 6:
MK/Epcot Street Sign

Cutester 1:
Ladybug
Cupcake
Cinderella's Castle

Cutester 2:
Blue Candy/Chocolates

Holiday 2:
9" Halloween Graveyard

Muppets:
Miss Piggy
Fozzie
Swedish Chef

Big Eyes:
Marie

09 LE Holiday:
Candy Corn

10 Cinderella's 60th Anniversary

10 - 9" Day of the Dead

Star Wars:
CP30
Princess Leia
R2D2
Yoda
Darth Vader

Villains:
Ursula
Cruella Deville

Upcoming??
The Land Epcot
Spaceship Earth 2000


----------



## CTvinylmations

People still trading? I am new to vinylmations but have a few to trade.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

*For Trade:*
Dirty Foot Pirate-Pirates
Big Baby-Toy Story
Present-Cutesters 2

*Want:*
Captain Jack-Pirates
Skeleton with beads-Pirates
Muddy Pig-Pirates


----------



## Tinkerboy00

*Available for Trade:*
Holiday Tourist
Popcorn
Urban Series 7 - Dizturb
Animation Series 1 - Dodger (Oliver and Company)
Park Series 6 - Adventureland
Urban Series 7 - Spagetthi and Meatballs?
Red Mickey - Design Your Own
Toy Story Series - Jessie
Silver Knight
Disney Villians Series 1 - Kaa from the Jungle Book

Good Luck Bad Luck Keychains:
Cherry and Lemon
Cherries
Snake Eye Dice X2
Computer Happy Face Symbol

*WANT:*
Park 1:
Yeti
Cinderella's Castle
Kermit
Haunted Mansion Wallpaper
Red Balloon Chaser

Park 2:
Snow White
Ariel
Herbie
9" Pooh and Piglet
9" Test Track

Park 4:
Kungaloosh Chaser
Nemo
9" Epcot World Showcase

Park 5:
Sorcerer Mickey
Haunted Mansion Clock

Park 6:
MK/Epcot Street Sign

Cutester 1:
Ladybug
Cupcake
Cinderella's Castle

Cutester 2:
Blue Candy/Chocolates

Holiday 2:
9" Halloween Graveyard

Muppets:
Miss Piggy
Fozzie
Swedish Chef
Janice

Big Eyes:
Marie

09 LE Holiday:
Candy Corn

10 Cinderella's 60th Anniversary

10 - 9" Day of the Dead

Star Wars:
CP30
Princess Leia
R2D2
Yoda
Darth Vader

Villains:
Ursula
Cruella Deville

Upcoming??
The Land Epcot
Spaceship Earth 2000


----------



## HowieHowie

Have: All figures come with tin/card unless otherwise specified. I have no boxes for any of these. All tins have tins with figures never opened.

Special Tins:
Liberty Minnie x2
Taxi Tin x4
I <3 NY x2

Other Releases:
Able to pick up Spooky Series
Mexico Flag never opened

Sets:
Urban 5 Set of 11 x2 (both with cards)
Robots Set of 11 (with cards)
Toy Story Set of 12 The following in the set have cards:
Buttercup
Wheezy
Hamm
Army Man
Big Baby
Dr. Porkchop

Chasers
Circuit Bot
Abe Lincoln
U7 Zombie Bunny
Dr. Porkchop (no card)

Urban 2:
Glass Half Full

Toy Story:
Lotso
Woody
Jessie
Buttercup

Park 5:
Pirate Helmsman
Anibus (no card)

Park 6:
Lifeboat
DL Paris
Runaway Brain x2

Cutesters 2:
Dounut

Holiday 2:
Mardi Gras

Muppets 2:
Link Hogthrob

Star Wars no cards for the series:
Han
Leia
Lando

Urban 6:
Green Thumb (no card)
Gumball combo NIB

Urban 7:
Speghetti and Meatballs

Robots:
Autosonic Bot

Pirates no cards with series:
Hook Pirate x3
Top Hat Pirate

Animation:
Phil (no card)
Fairy Godmother (wand but no card)
Bolt NIB
Genie x2 NIB
Merlin x2 NIB

Disney Afternoon:
Bonkers x3

Wants: Cards are not necessary but I prefer them if available.

Park 1:
Yeti
Teacups
Stars
Balloon Chaser
Fireworks PRIORITY 1[/colo]

Park 2:
Snow White
Lion King
Mike Mouse
Pongo Chaser
Crossroads (haha yeah right)

Park 3:
Carnotaurus (again, haha yeah right)
Test track combo WDW (again, haha yeah right x3)

Park 4:
Peter Pan's Flight (again, haha yeah right x4)

Urban 1:
Monster
Gold Chaser

All 3 Cast Chasers

Urban 5:
3D Chaser

Star Wars:
Ghost Obi Wan

Park 6:
Road Sign Variants
Wet Paint Variants
MK/EPCOT Road Sign

Urban 6:
Texting (variants)

Urban 7:
Penguin x2
Alien Variant
Paint Splatter Variant
Rotary Phone Variant
Cyclops Variant

Pirates:
Dirty Pig
Nightcap Prisoner
Skeleton Helmsman
Dirty Foot Pirate

Lion King set of 12 (have robots set of 12)

Sports Jr.
Home Plate

Small World Jr.:
Clock/Sign Chasers

Jr. 1:
Flames
Lightning Bolt

Cutester 2:
Bubbles (variant)
Candies (variant)
Green Apple PRIORITY 2

Aulani Exclusive

Astrology:
Aquarius
Gemini

DCL Chip/Dale/Aquaduck
Disney Dream Admiral Donald (trade for bonkers)
Any other Disney Afternoon set (except Bonkers or Doug)

Tins:
Castaway
Cinderella Tin
SF Bridge
London Taxi Tin


----------



## TexasEric

TexasEric said:


> Hey All,
> 
> We are looking for:
> 
> Tigger
> Pooh
> Peter Pan
> Buzz



No one has any juniors to trade?  Are these an uncommon set or something?


----------



## HowieHowie

TexasEric said:


> No one has any juniors to trade?  Are these an uncommon set or something?



Well now they are as I believe they are retired.  But I don't think Jr.s were ever a popular vinyl collection to trade in the first place.  Obviously the 3" are the most popular followed by 9" and then lastly Jr.s.  I don't really know why that is but I haven't seen many Jr.s trade and I trade quite frequently as well as look at many other trading lists.


----------



## librarygeek

Hi all!  I have two vinyls available for trade right now:

Park 6 Adventureland Tiki
Cutesters Too Donut

Right now I am really looking for:

Animation Mushu
Toy Story Wheezy
Park 6 Sonny Eclipse
Park 6 Norway Troll
Park 6 Hollywood Studios Clapboard
Park 6 Orange Monorail
Park 6 DCL Lifeboat

Thanks!  PM me if interested!


----------



## ImTigerLily

*To trade:*
Winter Storage (have a laugh series)
Jessie (Toy Story series)
Rex (Toy Story series)
Mary Poppin's Penguin (Park series #5

*Looking for:*
Cuppa Tea (Urban series #5)
Madame Mim (villain series #1)
Ursula (villain series #1)
Cruella de Vil (villain series #1)
Lonesome Ghost (have a laugh series)
Haunted Mansion clock (park series #5)
Creepy Wallpaper (park series #1)

*Maybe willing to trade, depends on the trade.*
Prince John (villain series #1)
Stromboli (villain series #1)

I know a few of my wants are long shots, and my trades aren't anything special but doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Mooshu

*HAVE:*

Aulani Menahune - from Hawaii

*WANT:*

Chicago Tin


----------



## disneygal922

Hi Everyone!  

*Have to trade:*

Animation
Phil
Mushu
Aladdin 
Fairy Godmother

Urban
Skeleton with Mickey Brain

*Looking for*

**Chicago Tin**

Lion King
Nala
Simba Mane
Ed? (chaser)

Urban 3 
Palm Trees

Park 5
Haunted Mansion Clock
Buzz's XP-37 Space Cruiser
Tom Morrow (chaser)


----------



## taylor3297

Ordered 10 of the Holiday #2 and have 6 duplicates.

The extras I have are:
2 Ghosts
2 Brown Mickeys with color on the ear
1 Shamrock
1 Mardi Gras.

I would like to trade for others in this set.


----------



## Bubbles29693

I have to trade:

Toy Story:
-Rex x4
-Buzz x2
-Hamm x2
-Wheezy

Have A Laugh:
-Pluto Sweater

I have the cards for all of these.

If possible I would like to trade any of these for any of the following:

Park series 1
-any of these (I know its a long shot but worth a shot )

Park series 2 (same as ^^)

Park series 7
- Tinker Bells First Flight
- Polynesian Resort
-Journey into imagination
-Earful Tower
-Mickeys Philharmagic
-Epcot Millenium Celebration
-Muppet 3D
-Chaser 

Toy Story
-Lotso

Cutesters 2
-Doughnuts

Holiday 2
-Valentines Day
-Goundhog Day 
-Christmas

Nerds
-Mickey
-Minnie


----------



## megsoro

Hey Bubbles, are you looking for any of the Lion Kin Characters? I'd LOVE one of the Buzzes, but just started collecting. 

All I have right now is:

Mufasa
Simba
Shenzi
Banzai

I have the boxes/foils, this set didn't come with cards.


----------



## Bubbles29693

megsoro said:


> Hey Bubbles, are you looking for any of the Lion Kin Characters? I'd LOVE one of the Buzzes, but just started collecting.
> 
> All I have right now is:
> 
> Mufasa
> Simba
> Shenzi
> Banzai
> 
> I have the boxes/foils, this set didn't come with cards.



Hey, I would love to trade Buzz for Simba  Just so you know I live in the UK, I dont think postage is too high and Im more than willing to pay it so if its ok with you PM me


----------



## Spiffie

Bubbles29693 said:


> I have to trade:
> 
> Toy Story:
> -Rex x4
> -Buzz x2
> -Hamm x2
> -Wheezy
> 
> Have A Laugh:
> -Pluto Sweater
> 
> I have the cards for all of these.
> 
> If possible I would like to trade any of these for any of the following:
> 
> Park series 1
> -any of these (I know its a long shot but worth a shot )
> 
> Park series 2 (same as ^^)
> 
> Park series 7
> - Tinker Bells First Flight
> - Polynesian Resort
> -Journey into imagination
> -Earful Tower
> -Mickeys Philharmagic
> -Epcot Millenium Celebration
> -Muppet 3D
> -Chaser
> 
> Toy Story
> -Lotso
> 
> Cutesters 2
> -Doughnuts
> 
> Holiday 2
> -Valentines Day
> -Goundhog Day
> -Christmas
> 
> Nerds
> -Mickey
> -Minnie




I need a buzz with card and I have a Cutesters 2 Doughnut with card.


----------



## Bubbles29693

Spiffie said:


> I need a buzz with card and I have a Cutesters 2 Doughnut with card.



Awesome  I would love to trade a buzz for that! Shall I PM you?


----------



## Spiffie

Bubbles29693 said:


> Awesome  I would love to trade a buzz for that! Shall I PM you?



Sure!  Send address. Going to PO tomorrow!


----------



## librarygeek

I currently have 1 vinyl for trade:

Park 6 Wet Paint Donald

Right now I am really looking for:

Animation Mushu

Toy Story Wheezy

Park 6 Norway Troll
Park 6 Hollywood Studios Clapboard
Park 6 Orange Monorail

Nerds Minnie
Nerds Pluto
Nerds Chip

Lion King Mufasa
Lion King Simba
Lion King Rafiki
Lion King Scar


Thanks! PM me if interested!


----------



## eeyorelvr09

*Vinylmation for trade*

Urban 5
Cuppa Tea
Cuppa Tea- NO CARD
Squiddy x3
Knight x2
Punk Rock x2
Argyle- NO CARD
X-Ray
Popcorn
Blue/Yellow Gears
Red/Black Gears

Animation
Naveen x3
Quasimodo x3
Dodger
Phil
Fairy Godmother
Aladdin

Villains 2
Yzma x3

Toy Story
Rex
Rex Card Only

Robots
Love Bot x2
Security Bot
Audio Sonic Bot- NO CARD

Lion King
Simba
Mufasa
Timon
Pumba
Zazu
Baby Simba
Nala

Miscellaneous
Killer Queen Bee (U6)
Dizturb (U7)
Pepe the Prawn (M2)
Clear Orange
SMores (C2) NO CARD
Gift (C2) NO CARD
Turtle (HAL)
How to Swim (HAL)
America Sings (P3) NO CARD

Vinylmations I Want

Urban 7
Penguin
Spaghetti & Meatballs
Alien
Retro Telephone
Zombie School Girl
Dark Side of the Mouse
Pscyho Pink Bunny Chaser

Park 6
MK Epcot Sign
DHS Clapboard
DCL Lifeboat

Any Urban 8


----------



## Ash&Wes07

I don't have many to offer for trade, but these are what I have:

Muppets 2-Penguin (card)
Parks #5- Lightning McQueen (no card)
Toy Story-Rex (no card)

I only collect Muppets 1 and 2 right now and still need: 
(I do not need the cards)

Series 1:
Bean Bunny
Fozzie
Rowlf
Chef
Sweetums

Series 2:
Dr. Teeth
Janice 
Link Hogthrob
First Mate Piggy

Please PM me if you're interested in a trade!!


----------



## timwuzhere

I have 3 Muppet's series 2 Vinylmations for trade
1 Scooter
1 Janice
1 Pepe The Prawn

They are in great condition and include cards box and foil available upon request

What I'm looking for
Mushu from animation series
The following from Alice in Wonderland
Queen of Hearts
White Rabbit
March Hare
Mad Hatter
Tweedle Dee/Dumb
Baby Oyster


Snow White Old Hag Villains 1

Anyone looking to trade please send me a private message I have just started collecting and these would be a great addition to my collection.


----------



## disneygal922

Hi Everyone! DH says I can't buy anymore Vinylmations until I find people who want to trade the dupes I have.   

*Have to trade*
Villains #2 set of 11 (Don't want to break the set up yet.  will trade a set for a set) 
Villains #2 Lady Tremaine

Animation - Mushu, Aladdin, Fairy Godmother

Lion King - Shenzi, Baby Simba

NBC - Shock, Lock and Barrel (all still in their boxes, never opened)

Muppets #2 - Scooter

*Want*
Ling King - Banzai chaser

Park 1 - all

Park 2 - all

Park 4 - SpectroMickey, Tower of Terror, POTC Guard Dog, Epcot Center, IASW leopard, Colonel chaser

Park 5 - Haunted Mansion, Buzz's space cruiser, TomMorrow chaser

Park 7 - all


----------



## mafpi

Have to trade
Animation 2
Balloo
Tinkerbell

Want
Animation 2
Donald Duck
Sebastian


----------



## Captviper13

I have for trade Park series 7
-Muppet 3D

Looking for 
- Polynesian Resort
- Spirit of 76 Eagle

This is for my daughter (College Senior) who got hooked in early Jan 2012


----------



## brdlyleon

If anyone can help out PLEASE PM ME!!!

Want:
 - Stitch (Park Series 5)
 - Magic Mirror (Park Series 5)
 - Sorcerer Mickey (Park Series 5)
 - Mushu (Animation Series 1)
 - Jiminy Cricket (Animation Series 2)
 - Jose Carioca (Animation Series 2)
 - Chicken Little (Animation Series 2)
 - Donald Duck (Animation Series 2)
 - Oliver (Furry Friends)
 - Meeko (Furry Friends)
 - Tramp (Furry Friends)
 - Patch (Furry Friends)

EXTRA LONGSHOTS BUT FIGURED I'D ASK:
 - Mr. Toad (Disneyland AP Exclusive)
 - Headless Horseman (Animation Series 2)
if I think of more I'll post them...


HAVE:
 - Tweedle Dee (Alice in Wonderland)
 - Kim Possible (Animation Series 2)
 - Blue-Headed Painted Mickey (Urban Series 5)


----------



## gkrykewy

Have:
Star Wars Luke Skywalker
Park Starz Chaser (pleasure island moon man)

Would prefer to trade either for another character from the Star Wars or Park Starz series.


----------



## luv2cruisedisney

Good Morning All

Just started to collect some VM - Cruise line ones

I have a NIB Mexican Riviera that I would trade for any other cruise line

PM if interested

thanks 

John


----------



## Spiffie

gkrykewy said:


> Have:
> Star Wars Luke Skywalker
> Park Starz Chaser (pleasure island moon man)
> 
> Would prefer to trade either for another character from the Star Wars or Park Starz series.



I have a Park Starz Abe I could trade for your Park Starz.


----------



## goofyboutmickey

I have a Windy City Chicago Tin with unopened foil. Would you be interested in trading for a Taxi Tin?




HowieHowie said:


> Have: All figures come with tin/card unless otherwise specified. I have no boxes for any of these. All tins have tins with figures never opened.
> 
> Special Tins:
> Liberty Minnie x2
> Taxi Tin x4
> I <3 NY x2
> 
> Other Releases:
> Able to pick up Spooky Series
> Mexico Flag never opened
> 
> Sets:
> Urban 5 Set of 11 x2 (both with cards)
> Robots Set of 11 (with cards)
> Toy Story Set of 12 The following in the set have cards:
> Buttercup
> Wheezy
> Hamm
> Army Man
> Big Baby
> Dr. Porkchop
> 
> Chasers
> Circuit Bot
> Abe Lincoln
> U7 Zombie Bunny
> Dr. Porkchop (no card)
> 
> Urban 2:
> Glass Half Full
> 
> Toy Story:
> Lotso
> Woody
> Jessie
> Buttercup
> 
> Park 5:
> Pirate Helmsman
> Anibus (no card)
> 
> Park 6:
> Lifeboat
> DL Paris
> Runaway Brain x2
> 
> Cutesters 2:
> Dounut
> 
> Holiday 2:
> Mardi Gras
> 
> Muppets 2:
> Link Hogthrob
> 
> Star Wars no cards for the series:
> Han
> Leia
> Lando
> 
> Urban 6:
> Green Thumb (no card)
> Gumball combo NIB
> 
> Urban 7:
> Speghetti and Meatballs
> 
> Robots:
> Autosonic Bot
> 
> Pirates no cards with series:
> Hook Pirate x3
> Top Hat Pirate
> 
> Animation:
> Phil (no card)
> Fairy Godmother (wand but no card)
> Bolt NIB
> Genie x2 NIB
> Merlin x2 NIB
> 
> Disney Afternoon:
> Bonkers x3
> 
> Wants: Cards are not necessary but I prefer them if available.
> 
> Park 1:
> Yeti
> Teacups
> Stars
> Balloon Chaser
> Fireworks PRIORITY 1[/colo]
> 
> Park 2:
> Snow White
> Lion King
> Mike Mouse
> Pongo Chaser
> Crossroads (haha yeah right)
> 
> Park 3:
> Carnotaurus (again, haha yeah right)
> Test track combo WDW (again, haha yeah right x3)
> 
> Park 4:
> Peter Pan's Flight (again, haha yeah right x4)
> 
> Urban 1:
> Monster
> Gold Chaser
> 
> All 3 Cast Chasers
> 
> Urban 5:
> 3D Chaser
> 
> Star Wars:
> Ghost Obi Wan
> 
> Park 6:
> Road Sign Variants
> Wet Paint Variants
> MK/EPCOT Road Sign
> 
> Urban 6:
> Texting (variants)
> 
> Urban 7:
> Penguin x2
> Alien Variant
> Paint Splatter Variant
> Rotary Phone Variant
> Cyclops Variant
> 
> Pirates:
> Dirty Pig
> Nightcap Prisoner
> Skeleton Helmsman
> Dirty Foot Pirate
> 
> Lion King set of 12 (have robots set of 12)
> 
> Sports Jr.
> Home Plate
> 
> Small World Jr.:
> Clock/Sign Chasers
> 
> Jr. 1:
> Flames
> Lightning Bolt
> 
> Cutester 2:
> Bubbles (variant)
> Candies (variant)
> Green Apple PRIORITY 2
> 
> Aulani Exclusive
> 
> Astrology:
> Aquarius
> Gemini
> 
> DCL Chip/Dale/Aquaduck
> Disney Dream Admiral Donald (trade for bonkers)
> Any other Disney Afternoon set (except Bonkers or Doug)
> 
> Tins:
> Castaway
> Cinderella Tin
> SF Bridge
> London Taxi Tin


----------



## HowieHowie

goofyboutmickey said:


> I have a Windy City Chicago Tin with unopened foil. Would you be interested in trading for a Taxi Tin?



Wow that's an old list I had up there.  Thanks but I don't need the Windy City anymore.  Right now here's what my list looks like:

Special Tins:
Liberty Minnie x5
Taxi Tin x8
I NY x3
Chicago Tin Windy City x3

Other Releases:
Able to pick up Spooky Series
Mexico Flag never opened
Kidada (Minnie Cupcake)
Liberty Jr unopened x2
Christmas Goofy x2

Sets:
Urban 5 Set of 11 x2 (both with cards)
Robots Set of 11 (with cards)
Toy Story Set of 11 The following in the set have cards:
Buttercup
Wheezy
Hamm
Army Man
Big Baby

Park 1:
Bad Apple (only trade for p1 fireworks and must have card)

Chasers
Dr. Porkchop

Urban 2: 
Glass Half Full 

Cutesters 2:
Smores
Yellow Bubbles

Toy Story:
Lotso
Woody
Jessie
Buttercup

NBC all NIB:
Jack x3
Sally
Mayor

Park 5:
Pirate Helmsman

Park 6:
Lifeboat x2
DL Paris
Monorail Orange
Runaway Brain x2

Urban 6:
Gumball combo NIB

Urban 7:
Speghetti and Meatballs
Red Phone
Regular Cyclops
Regular Paint Splatter
Dark Side of the Mouse

Robots:
Tesla Bot

Pirates no cards with series:
Hook Pirate

Animation:
Fairy Godmother (wand but no card)
Bolt NIB
Genie x2 NIB
Merlin x2 NIB

Disney Afternoon: All Mint NIB
Bonkers x3

Lion King:
Mufasa
Mane Simba
Baby Simba x3
Nala

Villains 2:
Lady Tramaine x2
Yzma x2
Dr. Facilier x2
Shere Khan x8
Shere Khan Variant (looking for U8 paint splatter variant only)

Alice in Wonderland:
Green Hedgehog x4
Oyster baby x2
Tweddle Dum

Park7:
America on parade x3
Tink
Star Jets
Muppetvision
Kali x2

Animation 2:
Kim
Chicken Little

Wants: Cards are not necessary but I prefer them if available.

Park 1:
Yeti
Teacups
Stars
Balloon Chaser
Fireworks

Park 2:
Pongo Chaser
LGM
Crossroads

Park 3:
Carnotaurus

Park 4:
Peter Pan's Flight

Urban 1:
Monster
Gold Chaser

All 3 Cast Chasers

Urban 5:
3D Chaser

Star Wars:
Ghost Obi Wan

Park 6:
Road Sign Variants
Wet Paint Variants

Urban 6:
Texting (variants)

Urban 7:
Alien Variant
Paint Splatter Variant
Rotary Phone Variant
Cyclops Variant

Urban 8:
Mayan Warrior 
Street Barricade variant

Holiday 3:
Chinese New Year Chaser
Green Jellybean x3
Ornament x2
Both Variants

Park 7:
Figment Variant
Castle Chaser

Pirates:
Barbossa

Lion King:
Ed

Villains 2:
Sher Khan variant
Mother Gothel

Alice in Wonderland:
Dinah
Mad Hatter Variant
Pink Hedgehog

Small World Jr.:
Clock Chaser
Goodbye Chaser

Cutester 2:
Bubbles (variant)
Candies (variant)
Green Apple

Park 7:
Chaser
Both variants

Animation 2:
Donald (variant)
John Henry variant
Headless Horseman chaser
Jiminy Topper
Flower

Aulani Exclusive
Hawaii Disney Store Exclusive

Astrology:
Aquarius
Pisces

DCL:
Aquaduck x3
Tin (old one preferably with error card)


Other Releases:
Any Disney Afternoon set (except Bonkers or Doug)
Japan Mushu

Tins:
Cinderella Tin
Both Japan (Pirate Mickey and Daruma)


----------



## MICKEYhidden

Hello all!! I am a avid Vinylmation collector see my cool pics on instagram @Vinyladdict

I have to trade:

Holiday 2 Chaser:

Beach Santa

Holiday 1:

Melty the Snowman

Alice in Wonderland:

Mad Hatter Error (Bottom of his feet say DINAH not MAD HATTER) (with Box)

Star Wars:

C-3p0(with box)

Park Starz:

Yeti


I am looking for Star Wars vinyls, Woody, and Figment


----------



## jewjubean

Hey ya'll! 

I'm looking for the Park Starz Big Al. I have the Bride from Haunted Mansion!!!

PM ME!


----------



## ILoveToRun

Hi all, I have a Park 1 stars and moon that I am willing to trade for the teacups from Park 1. PM me if you're interested in the trade.


----------



## shelbell77

HowieHowie said:


> Wow that's an old list I had up there.  Thanks but I don't need the Windy City anymore.  Right now here's what my list looks like:
> 
> 
> Chasers
> Dr. Porkchop
> 
> Wants: Cards are not necessary but I prefer them if available.
> 
> 
> Animation 2:
> Donald (variant)
> John Henry variant
> Headless Horseman chaser
> Jiminy Topper
> Flower



PM sent regarding a Toy Story Chaser Trade for my Animation 2 Chaser.


----------



## Farmland Fun Family

Hi all...

I am totally new to Vinylmation.  Have been watching from the moment they came out and it has always struck the collector interest in me.

We have bought a few from DisneyStore.com and have looked around on ebay a bit.

For our first bit, we are just going to have fun with the trading part... 

Any suggestions on strategy or ways to get inexpensive Vinylmations for beginners?


----------



## mxkris

Farmland Fun Family said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I am totally new to Vinylmation.  Have been watching from the moment they came out and it has always struck the collector interest in me.
> 
> We have bought a few from DisneyStore.com and have looked around on ebay a bit.
> 
> For our first bit, we are just going to have fun with the trading part...
> 
> Any suggestions on strategy or ways to get inexpensive Vinylmations for beginners?



Best advice to find discounted ones is to keep an eye out for clearance ones at disneystore.com and your local disney store. Often the online store will have some for $4.99, and sometimes your local stores will have sales too! If you ever have a chance to go to a Disney outlet they have really good deals too. Just stopped in the Disney outlet on International yesterday (Orlando) and they had open window series vinyls 3 for $9.99!


----------



## MyMuse

Hi all! 

Been awhile since I've been here (work gets in the way of disney time ) 

If you are in the NY/NJ area, there's always a big trade meet for vinylmations in NYC every other month. 

Next one is scheduled for May 19. If you are on Facebook, it is under "Mouse Traders NYC". 

I have to admit, liking trading better in person than via snail mail. Tho, that does limit what you can trade for. Around here, no one wants the NYC stuff. LOL!!!


----------



## HowieHowie

MyMuse said:


> I have to admit, liking trading better in person than via snail mail. Tho, that does limit what you can trade for. Around here, no one wants the NYC stuff. LOL!!!



Yeah that's true, I don't even bother bringing my NYC stuff to the meets but on facebook and another site I'm on, people are always asking me for my taxi tins.  I must've traded 2 or 3 in the past week


----------



## sissy_ib

I have the Park Starz Robot Butler to trade for Big Al from the Park Starz series. Please PM if interested.


----------



## MyMuse

HowieHowie said:


> Yeah that's true, I don't even bother bringing my NYC stuff to the meets but on facebook and another site I'm on, people are always asking me for my taxi tins.  I must've traded 2 or 3 in the past week



I really should start but our group does have stuff from far & wide too. I've gotten few of the other cities tins b/c peeps in the group collect it for themselves & extras for trading. 

I've done a few trades via snail mail and always turned out well, but one never knows.


----------



## HowieHowie

MyMuse said:


> I really should start but our group does have stuff from far & wide too. I've gotten few of the other cities tins b/c peeps in the group collect it for themselves & extras for trading.
> 
> I've done a few trades via snail mail and always turned out well, but one never knows.



Your welcome for that Chicago tin back in January... hehe.  This is Scott, I'm under my parents name since I don't have one for these boards.  

But yeah totally, last time there were 3 people with ETO's and Romantic Treats which are Japan exclusives so we definitely have a wide variety of vinyls....

BUT more on topic of trading, I'm looking for any Romantic Treats except for Chip, Dale and Donald.  I'm mainly looking for Tink but any of the others will do.  I have a Chip and Dale to trade


----------



## Farmland Fun Family

mxkris said:


> Best advice to find discounted ones is to keep an eye out for clearance ones at disneystore.com and your local disney store. Often the online store will have some for $4.99, and sometimes your local stores will have sales too! If you ever have a chance to go to a Disney outlet they have really good deals too. Just stopped in the Disney outlet on International yesterday (Orlando) and they had open window series vinyls 3 for $9.99!



Thanks for the information... we now have 25 figures from a few different sets, plus 10 juniors to start our trading journey on our upcoming trip!  Plus another 13 that we just want to keep to begin our collection, including a chaser.

Planning on making this a family fun thing with the kids involved


----------



## MyMuse

HowieHowie said:


> Your welcome for that Chicago tin back in January... hehe.  This is Scott, I'm under my parents name since I don't have one for these boards.



Heyyyyy, Scott!!!


----------



## Disneygirl86

Hello All!

I have decided to sell a majority of mine.  Here's a list of what I have to sell:

Lifeboat
Carousel
Red Gears 
Cookie Jar
Mushu
Nerd Mickey
Zero from Nightmare before Christmas
Jack Skellington from Nightmare before Christmas
Pumpkin King from Nightmare before Christmas
Pirate Auctioneer
Popcorn
Apple
Knight Armor
Easter Bunny
Green Argyle
Punk Rock (hot pink with stars)
Green with Blue Squares
Pirate Skeleton
Snow White Mirror
Fairy Godmother
Palm Trees
Buzz Lightyear ride
Lightning McQueen
Astro Orbiter
Mickey in Christmas Tree
From Cutesters Too:  Present, Yellow Bubbles, Donut, Blue Candy, 
All of the Disney 40th Anniversary ones except for Epcot
Some Tron ones
9" Reindeer Holiday
9" Magic Kingdom
Pink Elephant Chaser
Animal Kingdom Zebra and Lion
The Park holiday ones from 2010 that represented the Candlelight Processional, Christmas Parade (toy soldier), and Osborne Lights.

I also have some of the keychains of the Disney characters.  I have Genie, Goofy, and Chip.

Some of these are still in box (if they're see thru) and some still have cards, I just didn't want to go through which have cards and which don't.  If you would like more info, just pm me.

The only one I'll consider a trade for is the Headless Horseman Animation chaser just because I love the Headless Horseman cartoon so much and just saw that was one of the vinylmations.


----------



## Vickie46

Has anyone traded vinlymations at the parks or DTD lately?  We are going soon and I heard now you can trade.    How does this work?  Do you get good vinylmations trading this way?


----------



## tap & dap

ALL I CAN DO IS TRY AND SEE ♥ 

can some one help me get this vinylmation♥ 

 "Cars Land and DCA Exclusive Vinylmations


he is a 9inch 





please send me a email tomaphillips@earthlink.net


have way to many to list i also would like to trade for the rest 3inch cars vinylmation they come out friday thanks


----------



## tap & dap

Vickie46 said:


> Has anyone traded vinlymations at the parks or DTD lately?  We are going soon and I heard now you can trade.    How does this work?  Do you get good vinylmations trading this way?





 sometimes you do others its commons you can trade 1 vinylmation but in someother places you can trade 2 vinylmation it all depends this is in WDW


----------



## Vickie46

IF we are trading at the parks... do we hav ea chance at getting the new ones that are coming out?  Sorry to sound crazy.. but last time at the parks we weren't trading these.. just pins.


----------



## librarygeek

Vickie46 said:


> Has anyone traded vinlymations at the parks or DTD lately?  We are going soon and I heard now you can trade.    How does this work?  Do you get good vinylmations trading this way?



Certain stores around WDW have trading.  There are two types of trading: clear case or mystery box.  The clear case has three different vinyls in it that you can see, so you can pick the one you want.  The mystery box has a series of numbers on it and you pick a number, and whatever's behind that number is the vinyl that you get.  

There are some rules which may or may not be enforced depending on the CM.  You're only allowed to trade with each method once per day per person per store.  You also have to keep what you get.  So if you get something from the mystery box that you already have or that you don't want, you're technically stuck with it and must complete the trade.  They're pretty strict about this at D-Street, though depending where else you go you might have a nice CM that won't force you to trade or may even let you take more than one try at the mystery box.

As for what you can get... for the most part they're the typical commons, but occasionally you can get good stuff.  It's not rare to see new stuff, as people buy them to trade or they get doubles and trade right there at the parks.  The odds of getting a chaser or something are pretty low, unless another guest didn't know what they had and traded it away.  So you never know.


----------



## pixiewings71

Is there a website with a database of vinylmations?  Like pinpics for pins?

Also, if anyone has a Pluto keychain I would love to get it from you.  My DD12 loves Pluto, she had the keychain but she lost it last time we were at DL.


----------



## Bubbles29693

^^ vinylmation.com (the offiical site has a database if you click on vault


----------



## Bubbles29693

So for trade I have:
Toy Story (with cards):
Buzz Lightyear
Rex

Animation 2:
Sebastian

Wants:
Any of Park 7 (but not Star Jets)

Muppets 1
Ralph

Animation 2
Kim Possible
Rhino
Jiminy Cricket
Dopey
Tigger
Chicken Little
Baloo
Flower
Jose

Furry Friends 
Oliver


----------



## pixiewings71

Bubbles29693 said:


> ^^ vinylmation.com (the offiical site has a database if you click on vault



Thank You


----------



## XGrumpy1

I bought 10 of the 25th Anniversary Disney Store Vinylmation series and got 4 extras for trade.

Mickey
Eeyore
Bambi
Sorcerer Mickey (without light up base)

I have

Mickey
Eeyore
Bambi
Rapunzel
Dumbo
Goofy
Sorcerer Mickey 

Want any to complete my collection of the 25th Anniversary Disney Store Vinylmation series 

Will trade the Sorcerer Mickey (without light up base) for ???

PM me if interested in a trade.


----------



## Disneygirl86

Disneygirl86 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have decided to sell a majority of mine.  Here's a list of what I have to sell:
> 
> Lifeboat
> Carousel
> Red Gears
> Cookie Jar
> Mushu
> Nerd Mickey
> Zero from Nightmare before Christmas
> Jack Skellington from Nightmare before Christmas
> Pumpkin King from Nightmare before Christmas
> Pirate Auctioneer
> Popcorn
> Apple
> Knight Armor
> Easter Bunny
> Green Argyle
> Punk Rock (hot pink with stars)
> Green with Blue Squares
> Pirate Skeleton
> Snow White Mirror
> Fairy Godmother
> Palm Trees
> Buzz Lightyear ride
> Lightning McQueen
> Astro Orbiter
> Mickey in Christmas Tree
> From Cutesters Too:  Present, Yellow Bubbles, Donut, Blue Candy,
> All of the Disney 40th Anniversary ones except for Epcot
> Some Tron ones
> 9" Reindeer Holiday
> 9" Magic Kingdom
> Pink Elephant Chaser
> Animal Kingdom Zebra and Lion
> The Park holiday ones from 2010 that represented the Candlelight Processional and Christmas Parade (toy soldier).
> 
> I also have some of the keychains of the Disney characters.  I have Genie, Goofy, and Chip.
> 
> Some of these are still in box (if they're see thru) and some still have cards, I just didn't want to go through which have cards and which don't.  If you would like more info, just pm me.
> 
> The only one I'll consider a trade for is the Headless Horseman Animation chaser just because I love the Headless Horseman cartoon so much and just saw that was one of the vinylmations.



updated my list


----------



## jenbeat1

Disneygirl86-  PM sent.


----------



## Shannon84

*I have to trade:*

Villians 3 

Coachman
Frollo
Madame Medusa
Rattigan

*I am looking for:*

Villians 3 

Gaston
Tick Tock 
Smee
Chernabog
Si&An


----------



## Disneygirl86

Disneygirl86 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have decided to sell a majority of mine.  Here's a list of what I have to sell:
> 
> Lifeboat
> Carousel
> Red Gears
> Cookie Jar
> Mushu
> Nerd Mickey
> Zero from Nightmare before Christmas
> Jack Skellington from Nightmare before Christmas
> Pumpkin King from Nightmare before Christmas
> Pirate Auctioneer
> Popcorn
> Apple
> Knight Armor
> Easter Bunny
> Green Argyle
> Punk Rock (hot pink with stars)
> Green with Blue Squares
> Pirate Skeleton
> Snow White Mirror
> Fairy Godmother
> Palm Trees
> Buzz Lightyear ride
> Lightning McQueen
> Astro Orbiter
> Mickey in Christmas Tree
> From Cutesters Too:  Present, Yellow Bubbles, Donut, Blue Candy,
> All of the Disney 40th Anniversary ones except for Epcot
> Some Tron ones
> 9" Reindeer Holiday
> 9" Magic Kingdom
> Pink Elephant Chaser
> Animal Kingdom Zebra and Lion
> The Park holiday ones from 2010 that represented the Candlelight Processional, Christmas Parade (toy soldier).
> 
> I also have some of the keychains of the Disney characters.  I have Genie, Goofy, and Chip.
> 
> Some of these are still in box (if they're see thru) and some still have cards, I just didn't want to go through which have cards and which don't.  If you would like more info, just pm me.



Updating my list.  I'm willing to hear out any offers!!!


----------



## MyMuse

for those of you in the NYC metro area, there is a vinylmation trade meet at Marriott Marquis at 1pm on Sunday, 7/15. 

more info is at "Mouse Traders" on Facebook.


----------



## KYfriedPanda

MyMuse said:


> for those of you in the NYC metro area, there is a vinylmation trade meet at Marriott Marquis at 1pm on Sunday, 7/15.
> 
> more info is at "Mouse Traders" on Facebook.



I looked for Mouse Traders on fb and found Mouse Traders NYC... I'm assuming that's what you're referring to, right? And if so, I'd like to join up (although I can't make this particular trade meet)!


----------



## MyMuse

KYfriedPanda said:


> I looked for Mouse Traders on fb and found Mouse Traders NYC... I'm assuming that's what you're referring to, right? And if so, I'd like to join up (although I can't make this particular trade meet)!



Yes, that's us!! 

Next meet is September 22 - we have them every other month on alternating Saturday and Sundays. 

All welcome of course! We even have a couple of members who don't trade but come to hang out and trade Disney stories.


----------



## HowieHowie

MyMuse said:


> All welcome of course! We even have a couple of members who don't trade but come to hang out and trade Disney stories.



coughmyfathercough.  Hahaha


----------



## KYfriedPanda

MyMuse said:


> Yes, that's us!!
> 
> Next meet is September 22 - we have them every other month on alternating Saturday and Sundays.
> 
> All welcome of course! We even have a couple of members who don't trade but come to hang out and trade Disney stories.



Awesome! September 22 I'll be in NH for an Alzheimer's Walk, but I will definitely try to make it to the next one! Can't wait!


----------



## MyMuse

HowieHowie said:


> coughmyfathercough.  Hahaha



LOL!! We  your dad! Plus, my friend Anthony didn't. He just likes to hang and talk. 



KYfriedPanda said:


> Awesome! September 22 I'll be in NH for an Alzheimer's Walk, but I will definitely try to make it to the next one! Can't wait!



We'll see you then! It should be mid-November-ish.


----------



## hitormiss

I just wanted to make sure everyone knew about this before it ends tonight - DCL Vinylmations, 3 for only $15, six total figures available (Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, Chip, Dale).  60% off the normal price.  I bought two sets of each.  Good luck!

https://www.disneyfamilydeals.com/e...ee-for-15-disney-cruise-line-vinylmati-xyUWEH


----------



## ilovejsparrow

hitormiss said:


> I just wanted to make sure everyone knew about this before it ends tonight - DCL Vinylmations, 3 for only $15, six total figures available (Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, Chip, Dale).  60% off the normal price.  I bought two sets of each.  Good luck!
> 
> https://www.disneyfamilydeals.com/e...ee-for-15-disney-cruise-line-vinylmati-xyUWEH



Thanks for the info!


----------



## DisneyFan1994

I am willing to trade anyone from the Villains series 3 set for my gaston because I got an extra one. Anyone from the Villains series 3 besides Gaston, Queen of hearts, and Madam medusa. Please pm me!!  Please and thank you!


----------



## KYfriedPanda

Hey Guys - just wanted to let you know (for those who didn't) that the Disney Store (or at least the DS by me) is having a by one get one free deal on Vinyls... The free one has to be from the Tunes or Tasty series... Still a good deal if you are looking to get ones to trade with!


----------



## TexasEric

Well, it has been a year later and I am still looking for these Juniors.  Anyone come across any??


----------



## DanieD0909

TexasEric said:
			
		

> Well, it has been a year later and I am still looking for these Juniors.  Anyone come across any??



Hi,
What juniors are you looking for? Please let me know


----------



## teriz421

Husband is making me get rid of all extras BLAH. Here's a partial list of what I have so far.
cutesters 1 set of 11 no chaser
clear set of 11 no chaser
villains 1 set of 11 no chaser
park 3, 4, 5, 6, each set of 11 no chaser
animation 1 set of 11 no chaser
star wars 1 set of 11 no chaser
holiday 1 set of 11 no chaser
muppets 1 set of 11 no chaser
If intereseted please email me 
thanks


----------



## redboxcar

teriz421 said:


> Husband is making me get rid of all extras BLAH. Here's a partial list of what I have so far.
> cutesters 1 set of 11 no chaser
> clear set of 11 no chaser
> villains 1 set of 11 no chaser
> park 3, 4, 5, 6, each set of 11 no chaser
> animation 1 set of 11 no chaser
> star wars 1 set of 11 no chaser
> holiday 1 set of 11 no chaser
> muppets 1 set of 11 no chaser
> If intereseted please email me
> thanks



Are you selling only, or trading also?


----------



## teriz421

I would like to just sell them


----------



## Wolfie68

how much are you selling for, and is it each vinyl, or per set?


----------



## Disneygirl86

Hello All!

I have decided to sell a majority of mine. Here's a list of what I have to sell:

Lifeboat
Carousel
Red Gears 
Cookie Jar
Mushu
Nerd Mickey
Jack Skellington from Nightmare before Christmas
Pumpkin King from Nightmare before Christmas
Pirate Auctioneer
Popcorn
Apple
Knight Armor
Easter Bunny
Green Argyle
Punk Rock (hot pink with stars)
Green with Blue Squares
Pirate Skeleton
Snow White Mirror
Fairy Godmother
Palm Trees
Buzz Lightyear ride
Lightning McQueen
Astro Orbiter
Mickey in Christmas Tree
From Cutesters Too: Present, Yellow Bubbles, Donut, Blue Candy, 
All of the Disney 40th Anniversary ones except for Epcot and Magic Kingdom
Some Tron ones
9" Magic Kingdom
Pink Elephant Chaser
Animal Kingdom Zebra and Lion
The Park holiday one from 2010 that represented the Candlelight Processional.

I also have some of the keychains of the Disney characters. I have Genie, Goofy, and Chip.

Some of these are still in box (if they're see thru) and some still have cards, I just didn't want to go through which have cards and which don't. If you would like more info, just pm me


----------



## HowieHowie

here's my new WANTS list. LOOKING TO TRADE ONLY, NO BUYING: pixar chaser, all ff except meeko/patch/pluto/francis, u1 three eyed monster (must have card), p5 stitch (must have card) and u7 black phone. Pm me and let's make a deal.

here's my traders:

Have:
Special Tins:
Liberty Minnie (not sure of my exact number)
Taxi Tin (not sure of my exact number)
I NY (not sure of my exact number)
Chicago Windy City 
Chicago Jazz
SF Trolley
SF Bridge

Other Releases:
AK Panther NIB
Valentines Day 3" x2
Make A Wish Jiminy x2
Fantasy Maiden Voyage Minnie 2 pack
UP combo
Rhino
Park Starz Yeti and Figment Variants (never opened one of each)
Countries Around the World (I think 4 of them)
Japan EDO Mickey
Geisha Minnie x2
Ringmaster Mickey
London Guard x3
Astrology Gemini (no box)
Chinese Zodiac Cow (? I have no idea, no box)
So Tasty Root beer (no box)
Theme park Favorites Happy Ever After (no box)
Hologram Leia x2

Sets:
Urban 5 Set of 11 x2 (both with cards)
Robots Set of 11 (with cards)
Toy Story Set of 11 The following in the set have cards:
Buttercup
Hamm
Army Man
Big Baby
Full set of 11 or 12 of Villains 3
Star Wars 1 of 11 or 12

Chasers/Variants:
Headless Horseman
Fort Wilderness Mickey
Mortimer x2
25th Hippo x2
Obi Wan
Real Boy Pinocchio (no card)
Big Eyes Pie Eyed Mickey (no card/box)
Cinderella Castle (park 7)

Clear:
Orange x2

Urban 1:
Graffiti

Urban 2: 
Glass Half Full 
Green/White Gears (no card)
Patchwork (no card)

Holiday 1:
Leprechaun (no card)
New Years

Park 3:
Mission:SPACE Suit
Mission:SPACE Suit (without card)
Toontown Trolley (no card)

Park 5:
Pirate (no card)
Anubis (no card)

Cutesters 2:
Smores
Yellow Bubbles
Blue Candy
Squirrel Kid
Donut

NBC all NIB:
Jack x3
Mayor

Park 6:
Monstro
Lifeboat x2
DL Paris
Prime Evil Whirl x2
Monorail Orange x2

HAL:
Minnie (no card)

Holiday 2:
Corn (no card)
St. Patricks Day (no card)

Holiday 3:
Hanukkah

Urban 4:
Blocks (no card)

Urban 5:
Red Gear (no card)

Urban 6:
Nature Cycle (or spirograph whatever, no card)
Regular Text
Gumball combo NIB

Urban 7:
Regular Paint Splatter

Urban 8:
Regular Rudos

Urban 9:
Fly
Regular Red Dragon

Pirates no cards with series:
Hook Pirate
Blue Wench x2
Pig
Dirty Foot Pirate
Guy in Well

Animation: 
Fairy Godmother (wand but no card)
Bolt NIB (damaged box.  The plastic is pushed in)

Villains 2:
Hook
Bowler Hat Guy

Villains 3 (besides full set)
Chernabog
Frollo
Queen of Hearts

Alice in Wonderland:
Oyster baby
White Rabbit
Mad Hatter
Caterpillar
Tweddle Dum

Park7:
America on parade (not the 3 pack)
Star Jets
Kali
Tinkerbelle
Topper x2

Park 8:
EPCOT
Nautilus
Horizons Chef 
Topper

Park 9:
Flicks Flyers
Fruit bat
Brave Little Tailor
9 Mara NIB

Park 10:
Indiana Jones
Parachutes
Small World x2
Cave of Wonders

Animation 2:
Baloo
Dopey
Tink x2
Chicken Little
Tigger
John Henry
9 Gheppetto NIB

25th Anniversary:
Bambi
Tink
Minnie

Star Wars 1: (besides the set)
Vader
Stormtrooper 
Luke
Leia x2
R2-D2
Boba Fett

Cutesters at the Beach:
Snowcone
Starfish
Girl in Pink

Under the Big Top:
Snake Charmer
Flame Eater x2
Tattoo Guy
Mime x2
Strong Guy

Classic:
Giddy Goat
Mickey
Dippy Dawg
Clarabelle

Pixar:
Flick x3
Nemo
King Fergus


----------



## tiggspring

I need help identifying a jr. We got as a mystery  in the chef ocupation box. It is an all brown Mickey. Very plain just a light brown Mickey that looks likè it is wearing a darker brown coat with tails. Any ideas?


----------



## DanieD0909

tiggspring said:
			
		

> I need help identifying a jr. We got as a mystery  in the chef ocupation box. It is an all brown Mickey. Very plain just a light brown Mickey that looks likè it is wearing a darker brown coat with tails. Any ideas?



It is supposed to be a pepper mill


----------



## tiggspring

DanieD0909 said:
			
		

> It is supposed to be a pepper mill



Thanks!! Should have asked here first. Looked through images for about and hour


----------



## Wingnut330

PM Sent 



teriz421 said:


> Husband is making me get rid of all extras BLAH. Here's a partial list of what I have so far.
> cutesters 1 set of 11 no chaser
> clear set of 11 no chaser
> villains 1 set of 11 no chaser
> park 3, 4, 5, 6, each set of 11 no chaser
> animation 1 set of 11 no chaser
> star wars 1 set of 11 no chaser
> holiday 1 set of 11 no chaser
> muppets 1 set of 11 no chaser
> If intereseted please email me
> thanks


----------



## gracer9977

Just starting to collect these so just wanted to check out some of the trading/collection threads here.


----------



## librarygeek

gracer9977 said:


> Just starting to collect these so just wanted to check out some of the trading/collection threads here.



Welcome to the hobby!  One of my favorite places for getting to know other collectors, staying up to date on vinylmation news, and trading is Vinylmation Kingdom.


----------



## MyMuse

Just an FYI, there's a NYC-area trading group called Mouse Traders NYC. 

Meets are every other month and there's a Facebook group under "Mouse Traders NYC". 

Next meet is Saturday, Jan 12!


----------



## TweedleMe

I have the 3 Cast Exclusive Vinylmations (#1, #2, and #3) I'm not sure if they have any after that.
Also, they are all sealed and in their tins.

Anyway, I was wondering how much they are worth and if anyone here wanted to buy them.


----------



## ChoppityChops

gracer9977 said:


> Just starting to collect these so just wanted to check out some of the trading/collection threads here.




Another great resource is chasingvinylmation.com

you can easily view all the existing figures, mark things you want, what you have available for trade.  It's rather convenient!


----------



## gracer9977

ChoppityChops said:


> Another great resource is chasingvinylmation.com
> 
> you can easily view all the existing figures, mark things you want, what you have available for trade.  It's rather convenient!



Thanks for the info and thanks to everyone on this thread with all the interesting info.  I just started, as in I have 4 total, so I love reading all about Vinylmation.


----------



## redboxcar

I second the recommendation for chasingvinylmation.com! It's a really great site for organizing your collection, traders, and wants. You can see all the sets, including release info, photographs, and even links to other people who have or want to trade it.


----------



## CKCruising

teriz421 said:


> Husband is making me get rid of all extras BLAH. Here's a partial list of what I have so far.
> cutesters 1 set of 11 no chaser
> clear set of 11 no chaser
> villains 1 set of 11 no chaser
> park 3, 4, 5, 6, each set of 11 no chaser
> animation 1 set of 11 no chaser
> star wars 1 set of 11 no chaser
> holiday 1 set of 11 no chaser
> muppets 1 set of 11 no chaser
> If intereseted please email me
> thanks



Is any of this still available?


----------



## petals

I have a Magic Around the World Vinyl and Panchito, Eeyore and Pascal from Animation Series 3 for trade.


----------



## rolltide13

Hello all,

  Not a Vinylmation collector, but a big Star Wars fan. Not going to make it down there for SWW this year, but I really want a Frozen Han Vinylmation.  Would anyone that has one, or can get one, be willing to trade for a SW Celebration VI Hologram Leia?  I have a spare that I will trade.

PM me if interested...

Steve


----------

